# Would like to improve my knitting



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I like to knit mostly baby items although I have tried other thing like socks, hats , afghans and a shawl , I can do most stitches and I have just finished two cardigans for charity but looking at them I'm wondering if I should have blocked them . I know roughly how to block an item , But I'm asking for advice please 
Do you block baby items and if so when? After its all sewn up or before ? 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## NanBasKnit (Oct 4, 2013)

Blocking can transform your knitted piece into a more finished look. It also straightens and evens out the stitches, edges, curves, etc. 

There have been many posts lately about whether to block or not, along with tips and tricks for blocking different types of yarn. If you run a search on "blocking" lots of info will come up. 

If there is a knitting club near you, the knitters there (most likely) would be willing to show you when and how to block.i

Personally, I have always loathed taking the time to block, but realize how important it is to the finished product. &#127881; So, now I block knowing that it's an integral part of the pattern.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I like to knit mostly baby items although I have tried other thing like socks, hats , afghans and a shawl , I can do most stitches and I have just finished two cardigans for charity but looking at them I'm wondering if I should have blocked them . I know roughly how to block an item , But I'm asking for advice please
> Do you block baby items and if so when? After its all sewn up or before ?
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated


Blocking is the "finishing" of knitted items. That said, I rarely block socks, and almost never block acrylic items. Sweater parts should be blocked before putting them together...evens out the stitches and makes the edges easier to line up for sewing.
Improving knitting takes lots of practice too.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I block everything I knit. I agree with Gertrude Stein... blocking improves the look (and most times) feel of our projects. More even stitches and hems that lie flat are two of many benefits of blocking.

Sweater pieces should be blocked before seaming to make seaming neater and easier.

For natural fibers I most often wet block for best results.

http://m.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-wetblock-knitting-or-crochet.html

For acrylics a steam blocking is required.

http://beadknitter.blogspot.com/2009/03/you-can-block-acrylic.html?m=1

IMO, baby items are just as important as any other item. I want them to look their best, so I block them.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks to all the info I received recently, I am "finishing" my knitting by blocking. Never have before but will from now on. It did improve the finish.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gertrude Stein said:


> Blocking can transform your knitted piece into a more finished look. It also straightens and evens out the stitches, edges, curves, etc.
> 
> There have been many posts lately about whether to block or not, along with tips and tricks for blocking different types of yarn. If you run a search on "blocking" lots of info will come up.
> 
> ...


 No knitting club and I only know one other person who knits and as she is elderly and not very well , I thought to ask here .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

JTM said:


> Blocking is the "finishing" of knitted items. That said, I rarely block socks, and almost never block acrylic items. Sweater parts should be blocked before putting them together...evens out the stitches and makes the edges easier to line up for sewing.
> Improving knitting takes lots of practice too.


Thank you that's what I was thinking


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> I block everything I knit. I agree with Gertrude Stein... blocking improves the look (and most times) feel of our projects. More even stitches and hems that lie flat are two of many benefits of blocking.
> 
> Sweater pieces should be blocked before seaming to make seaming neater and easier.
> 
> ...


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I block everything I knit. I agree with Gertrude Stein... blocking improves the look (and most times) feel of our projects. More even stitches and hems that lie flat are two of many benefits of blocking.
> 
> Sweater pieces should be blocked before seaming to make seaming neater and easier.
> 
> ...


There are no "requirements" for blocking. It's a preference.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I block everything I knit. I agree with Gertrude Stein... blocking improves the look (and most times) feel of our projects. More even stitches and hems that lie flat are two of many benefits of blocking.
> 
> Sweater pieces should be blocked before seaming to make seaming neater and easier.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

WindingRoad said:


> There are no "requirements" for blocking. It's a preference.


Agreed. Steam blocking is not required for blocking acrylics. I crochet baby blankets from time to time and prefer a shell stitch pattern. Steam blocking, "flattens" stitch patterns in acrylic.

A slight wet block (more of a spritzing and pin out) is sufficient for the purpose of gift giving, though certainly not required.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Don't know how my above post got mixed into the quote, but I would love to know if double blocking is useful.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Agreed. Steam blocking is not required for blocking acrylics. I crochet baby blankets from time to time and prefer a shell stitch pattern. Steam blocking, "flattens" stitch patterns in acrylic.
> 
> A slight wet block (more of a spritzing and pin out) is sufficient for the purpose of gift giving, though certainly not required.


Besides if I wanted something to look store bought I'd store buy.....


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

MartiG said:


> Don't know how my above post got mixed into the quote, but I would love to know if double blocking is useful.


Hi MartiG! I am finishing up a sweater right now. I steam-blocked the pieces before seaming. You can use steam to block any fiber, but acrylic requires heat to block. Acrylic is a form of plastic and does not absorb water... Wetting and pinning will not change the appearance of acrylics.

I steamed the pieces because it is quicker and easier for me and the pieces were ready to seam in minutes, rather than a day or two.

After the sweater is finished, I wet block the entire sweater for best results, IMO.

Happy New Years!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Ah Yes, the plastic.


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't always block my acrylic hats, scarves and blankets, but I always wash and dry them in the dryer (especially if I have used Red Heart classic) If they don't look good with that treatment, I will steam block them. 

That said, I agree with AmyKnits. If I am making a sweater, even with acrylic yarn, I will block it before sewing, since it makes the seaming so much easier. (I don't think I have ever tried washing and drying the pieces! But I am guessing the sides would still curl!)

With wool items, or those with wool content, I always block. Sometimes I wet block, and sometimes I steam them.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Ah Yes, the plastic.


So does acrylic absorb water or not. I'm confused.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Hi MartiG! I am finishing up a sweater right now. I steam-blocked the pieces before seaming. You can use steam to block any fiber, but acrylic requires heat to block. Acrylic is a form of plastic and does not absorb water... Wetting and pinning will not change the appearance of acrylics.
> 
> I steamed the pieces because it is quicker and easier for me and the pieces were ready to seam in minutes, rather than a day or two.
> 
> ...


So if acrylic doesn't absorb water why wet block it after you are finished. I'm confused?????


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like to knit mostly baby items although I have tried other thing like socks, hats , afghans and a shawl , I can do most stitches and I have just finished two cardigans for charity but looking at them I'm wondering if I should have blocked them . I know roughly how to block an item , But I'm asking for advice please
> Do you block baby items and if so when? After its all sewn up or before ?
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated


I am one who actually makes baby items. I do steam block the small pieces before I stitch them. I am also making more and more top-down, no sewing tops for donation. I will give those a light steaming (with a muslin cloth on top) We are on a project of Charlie Brown hats for Preemies in all the hospitals close to us. They are tiny and we don't see a need to block those.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> So does acrylic absorb water or not. I'm confused.


Ask the expert.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Ask the expert.


I did. I forgot I'm on her DNR list. So wait for it. I see a troll in my future. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> Hi MartiG! I am finishing up a sweater right now. I steam-blocked the pieces before seaming. You can use steam to block any fiber, but acrylic requires heat to block. Acrylic is a form of plastic and does not absorb water... Wetting and pinning will not change the appearance of acrylics.
> 
> I steamed the pieces because it is quicker and easier for me and the pieces were ready to seam in minutes, rather than a day or two.
> 
> ...


Good information. Thanks.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

WindingRoad said:


> So if acrylic doesn't absorb water why wet block it after you are finished. I'm confused?????


It's "vegan yarn". I'll give it a very slight wet block, more of a "damp" block with a pin out. Though I'll only do that for gift giving purposes. Vegan yarn is very hard on my hands so I don't work with it unless requested.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Hi MartiG! I am finishing up a sweater right now. I steam-blocked the pieces before seaming. You can use steam to block any fiber, but acrylic requires heat to block. Acrylic is a form of plastic and does not absorb water... Wetting and pinning will not change the appearance of acrylics.
> 
> I steamed the pieces because it is quicker and easier for me and the pieces were ready to seam in minutes, rather than a day or two.
> 
> ...


I would have to disagree with this. Blocking the pieces of a sweater and then blocking the finished sweater is nothing more than busy-work. The amount of time spent getting out your blocking mats, arranging and measuring the pieces, pinning them to the blocking mat and then steaming is a complete waste, IMO. Individual sweater pieces are made to fit together. They can easily be seamed without blocking.

I would also hesitate doing too much blocking to either garter stitch or ribbing, as you lose some of the density and stretch, which is usually the purpose of garter stitch and ribbing, respectively.

As to acrylics, they are machine washable and dryable. Depending on the garment (e.g., sweaters, afghans, etc.), quite often the heat of the dryer is all that is required. Some items that need to lie flat might benefit from steam blocking.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

kponsw said:


> I would have to disagree with this. Blocking the pieces of a sweater and then blocking the finished sweater is nothing more than busy-work. The amount of time spent getting out your blocking mats, arranging and measuring the pieces, pinning them to the blocking mat and then steaming is a complete waste, IMO. Individual sweater pieces are made to fit together. They can easily be seamed without blocking.
> 
> I would also hesitate doing too much blocking to either garter stitch or ribbing, as you lose some of the density and stretch, which is usually the purpose of garter stitch and ribbing, respectively.
> 
> As to acrylics, they are machine washable and dryable. Depending on the garment (e.g., sweaters, afghans, etc.), quite often the heat of the dryer is all that is required. Some items that need to lie flat might benefit from steam blocking.


I agree with you. I seam first, then block sweaters. And you are spot on regarding the ribbing.
BTW, yesterday I washed my many-years-old RHSS afghan. I watched to see if it absorbed any water - it DID. Not much, but SOME!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

loriadams said:


> I agree with you. I seam first, then block sweaters. And you are spot on regarding the ribbing.
> BTW, yesterday I washed my many-years-old RHSS afghan. I watched to see if it absorbed any water - it DID. Not much, but SOME!


Love that stuff!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> It's "vegan yarn". I'll give it a very slight wet block, more of a "damp" block with a pin out. Though I'll only do that for gift giving purposes. Vegan yarn is very hard on my hands so I don't work with it unless requested.


YKW contradicted herself. Said she steams for the seams because acrylic doesn't absorb water but then said she wet blocks after she's finished the article. So only finished articles absorb water???


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

loriadams said:


> I agree with you. I seam first, then block sweaters. And you are spot on regarding the ribbing.
> BTW, yesterday I washed my many-years-old RHSS afghan. I watched to see if it absorbed any water - it DID. Not much, but SOME!


Let's put it this way. When I wash my acrylic afghans I'm not putting them back on the back of the sofa until after I take them out of a hot dryer. KWIM...

I also wonder if plastic bowls get wet in the dishwashing machine? And in the sink after I soak the. I do noticed they get stains pretty easily.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Let's put it this way. When I wash my acrylic afghans I'm not putting them back on the back of the sofa until after I take them out of a hot dryer. KWIM...
> 
> I also wonder if plastic bowls get wet in the dishwashing machine? And in the sink after I soak the. I do noticed they get stains pretty easily.


The life of plastic. I've literally stopped using Tupperware and now use glass containers. Love them.
I will continue to knit with my lovely plastic/vegan yarn.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

All my acrylic sweaters absorb water, I wonder why. Maybe cause I throw them in the washer with soap and water and hang them on the washline to dry, I have had them for years and show no signs of wear.
I wonder if AK has put "blocking" in her blog yet


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> So does acrylic absorb water or not. I'm confused.


Try throwing an acrylic afghan into the washing machine and have the spin cycle crap out before it even starts. You will then find out just how much water acrylic can absorb. And how hard it is to lift it in order to try to squeeze the excess water out of it. We won't even mention how long it will take it to dry enough to be able to stick it in the dryer.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Try throwing an acrylic afghan into the washing machine and have the spin cycle crap out before it even starts. You will then find out just how much water acrylic can absorb. And how hard it is to lift it in order to try to squeeze the excess water out of it. We won't even mention how long it will take it to dry enough to be able to stick it in the dryer.


Don't even have to wait for part failure of functions.
Just lift the afghan when the water is in the tub, when the drum has become unbalanced and requires you to 'shift' the load. :?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> I am one who actually makes baby items. I do steam block the small pieces before I stitch them. I am also making more and more top-down, no sewing tops for donation. I will give those a light steaming (with a muslin cloth on top) We are on a project of Charlie Brown hats for Preemies in all the hospitals close to us. They are tiny and we don't see a need to block those.


Thank you . I will try this , and thank you for the top down idea as I really like making these for exact same reason no sewing


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . I will try this , and thank you for the top down idea as I really like making these for exact same reason no sewing


Let me know if we can be of further assistance.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Try throwing an acrylic afghan into the washing machine and have the spin cycle crap out before it even starts. You will then find out just how much water acrylic can absorb. And how hard it is to lift it in order to try to squeeze the excess water out of it. We won't even mention how long it will take it to dry enough to be able to stick it in the dryer.


I asked the expert as she contradicted herself AGAIN and got no answer. I know the answer I just wondered if she did/does. Apparently not.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> The life of plastic. I've literally stopped using Tupperware and now use glass containers. Love them.
> I will continue to knit with my lovely plastic/vegan yarn.


I switched also because of pasta sauce stains ( yes I wasn't even gonna attempt spaghetti) and areas of abrasion on plastic.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> All my acrylic sweaters absorb water, I wonder why. Maybe cause I throw them in the washer with soap and water and hang them on the washline to dry, I have had them for years and show no signs of wear.
> I wonder if AK has put "blocking" in her blog yet


I know mine certainly get wet. Wonder if it has to do with the addition of soap? Maybe Amy could post that question on her blog and see what others have to say, then get back to us.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

I think blocking gives a great finished look to the items, no matter how small. However, for acrylic sometimes a trip to the washer and dryer is enough.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> I know mine certainly get wet. Wonder if it has to do with the addition of soap? Maybe Amy could post that question on her blog and see what others have to say, then get back to us.


She only hand washes., Remember........ OMG...


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the response AmyKnits. Considering how your finished objects look, I will definitely give a Eucalan bath when completing projects even after blocking each section. I too hate the idea of plastic and am trying to knit baby items using superwash wools. I watched a video the other day on how one of the acrylic brands was made and when they said it began as a petro chemical I was really turned off. My daughter and I have begun to develop a theory that that's why cancer is now so prevalent, plastics in clothes, food storage, and packaging. Anyway, happy new year to you and your family, too.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> She only hand washes., Remember........ OMG...


Hand washes in the machine, remember?


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Try throwing an acrylic afghan into the washing machine and have the spin cycle crap out before it even starts. You will then find out just how much water acrylic can absorb. And how hard it is to lift it in order to try to squeeze the excess water out of it. We won't even mention how long it will take it to dry enough to be able to stick it in the dryer.


I always put my afghans into the washer and dryer with no problems.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.scienceshorts.com/Ssw/050806.htm

This link is about soap making water "wetter." Since I suppose "most" of us use soap or detergent when we wash our vegan yarn items this would explain why they are wet.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

MartiG said:


> Thanks for the response AmyKnits. Considering how your finished objects look, I will definitely give a Eucalan bath when completing projects even after blocking each section. I too hate the idea of plastic and am trying to knit baby items using superwash wools. I watched a video the other day on how one of the acrylic brands was made and when they said it began as a petro chemical I was really turned off. My daughter and I have begun to develop a theory that that's why cancer is now so prevalent, plastics in clothes, food storage, and packaging. Anyway, happy new year to you and your family, too.


Probably people living to older ages has nothing to do with the cancer rates.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> She only hand washes., Remember........ OMG...


OMG...Brain fart. How could I have forgotten since we were given page upon page on how to do our laundry.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Donnathomp said:


> I always put my afghans into the washer and dryer with no problems.


Of course there's no problem when your spin cycle works. I found out just how heavy they can be when my washer decided the only speed it was going to have for spin was "dead stop". And didn't drain the tub, either.

We went washer shopping that afternoon after we changed into dry clothes.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

MartiG said:


> Thanks for the response AmyKnits. Considering how your finished objects look, I will definitely give a Eucalan bath when completing projects even after blocking each section. I too hate the idea of plastic and am trying to knit baby items using superwash wools. I watched a video the other day on how one of the acrylic brands was made and when they said it began as a petro chemical I was really turned off. My daughter and I have begun to develop a theory that that's why cancer is now so prevalent, plastics in clothes, food storage, and packaging. Anyway, happy new year to you and your family, too.


You are welcome. I personally don't have a problem with plastics. I mention this because it is relative to understanding the properties of the fibers we work with.

A plastic bowl will get wet, but it will never absorb water. A paper plate will absorb water, rendering it able to be reshaped. A plastic spoon will melt if placed in a hot cup or microwaved... a metal spoon will not. When your plastic gets stained in the microwave, that is due to the plastic being heated and thus the color of the food is accepted to the melted plastic... The same way acrylic yarns receive their colors.... When in a softened (melted) form.

Natural fibers will absorb water and therefore can be wet blocked and shaped/stretched when wet.... Acrylics need heat to be blocked and/or shaped in any way.

Some knitters don't block their projects and that is an individual choice. For those of us who are interested in blocking, it is important to understand how to do so properly.

Happy New Year!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> You are welcome. I personally don't have a problem with plastics. I mention this because it is relative to understanding the properties of the fibers we work with.
> 
> A plastic bowl will get wet, but it will never absorb water. A paper plate will absorb water, rendering it able to be reshaped. A plastic spoon will melt if placed in a hot cup or microwaved... a metal spoon will not. Natural fibers will absorb water and therefore can be wet blocked and shaped/stretched when wet.... Acrylics need heat to be blocked and/or shaped in any way.
> 
> Happy New Year!


How sweet. Must include in your blog and don't forget the Charlie Brown hat that needs improvement. That hat is as acrylic as you can get.

Edited to include little CB hat.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

---- Does this mean I will be laughing the rest of the year?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> ---- Does this mean I will be laughing the rest of the year?


So much knowledge to be shared.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I guess some have never opened a jar of spaghetti sauce --- room temperature ---- place the remainder of the jar into a plasic bowl to store in the fridge.
Hummm...... no heat there ---- how did the plastic get stained????


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh, here goes some more edits ----- wait for it ---- wait for it .....

Will need to wait the hour to finally read what it has to say? nah ..... :lol:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

For acrylics ---- it is not always necessary to steam block as some would want you to believe.

Just a washing in the washer, take the damp acrylic item out of the washer and place into a low heat dryer ..... just the heated moisture inside the dryer is enough to relax and even out the stitches.

Steam blocking acrylics however will reduce the curling of st. st .... but is not permanent.

As with everything --- there is more than one way to do things - there is more than one way to do things Properly. ;-) :-D 
Ah what a wonderful world we live in to have choices.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> You are welcome. I personally don't have a problem with plastics. I mention this because it is relative to understanding the properties of the fibers we work with.
> 
> A plastic bowl will get wet, but it will never absorb water. A paper plate will absorb water, rendering it able to be reshaped. A plastic spoon will melt if placed in a hot cup or microwaved... a metal spoon will not. When your plastic gets stained in the microwave, that is due to the plastic being heated and thus the color of the food is accepted to the melted plastic... The same way acrylic yarns receive their colors.... When in a softened (melted) form.
> 
> ...


So you melt your articles. BTW you shouldn't put metal spoons in the microwave.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> You are welcome. I personally don't have a problem with plastics. I mention this because it is relative to understanding the properties of the fibers we work with.
> 
> A plastic bowl will get wet, but it will never absorb water. A paper plate will absorb water, rendering it able to be reshaped. A plastic spoon will melt if placed in a hot cup or microwaved... a metal spoon will not. When your plastic gets stained in the microwave, that is due to the plastic being heated and thus the color of the food is accepted to the melted plastic... The same way acrylic yarns receive their colors.... When in a softened (melted) form.
> 
> ...


Answer me this....when did you have a change of heart about using vegan yarn? You've stated many times in the past that it's not your yarn of choice, and a waste of time, effort and money to use such. So just curious as to when the change.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> So you melt your articles. BTW you shouldn't put metal spoons in the microwave.


HA!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

"I mention this because it is relative to understanding the properties of the fibers we work with. "
Says the person who uses "Downy" and other fabric softeners on acrylics.

BTW --- Acrylics *Can* be wet blocked ----- the results just are not as long lasting as steam blocking. 
BTW --- Many folks do have the time to wet block pieces before seaming (though really not necessary in order to seam pieces together).


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> I guess some have never opened a jar of spaghetti sauce --- room temperature ---- place the remainder of the jar into a plasic bowl to store in the fridge.
> Hummm...... no heat there ---- how did the plastic get stained????


I think, therefore I am, that the plastic absorbed some of the spaghetti sauce. Is spaghetti sauce wet?????


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> HA!


I failed to mention that spoons aren't dug out of the earth in their final state. The metal has to be MOLTEN ( i.e. melted) to form the spoon. I think to melt raw materials for spoons takes. HEAT. I could be wrong...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I think, therefore I am, that the plastic absorbed some of the spaghetti sauce. Is spaghetti sauce wet?????


Or is the plastic porous? For some - that would mean than plastics can and do absorb moisture/water.
I am running out of ideas to word this simply for comprehension purposes.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Or is the plastic porous? For some - that would mean than plastics can and do absorb moisture/water.


Porous??? I'll have to think about that. HMMMMMM Maybe.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Answer me this....when did you have a change of heart about using vegan yarn? You've stated many times in the past that it's not your yarn of choice, and a waste of time, effort and money to use such. So just curious as to when the change.


I'm sure she explains that in her blog.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

AmyKnits said:


> You are welcome. I personally don't have a problem with plastics. I mention this because it is relative to understanding the properties of the fibers we work with.
> 
> A plastic bowl will get wet, but it will never absorb water. A paper plate will absorb water, rendering it able to be reshaped. A plastic spoon will melt if placed in a hot cup or microwaved... a metal spoon will not. When your plastic gets stained in the microwave, that is due to the plastic being heated and thus the color of the food is accepted to the melted plastic... The same way acrylic yarns receive their colors.... When in a softened (melted) form.
> 
> ...


Metal spoons should never be used in a microwave!

Vegan yarns do not need heat to be blocked. If one wants to permanently shape a garment/item crafted from vegan sources, only then is heat required.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> I switched also because of pasta sauce stains ( yes I wasn't even gonna attempt spaghetti) and areas of abrasion on plastic.


Same reason I stopped using them, they always look dirty.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> Don't even have to wait for part failure of functions.
> Just lift the afghan when the water is in the tub, when the drum has become unbalanced and requires you to 'shift' the load. :?


 :thumbup:

Nonsense and ridiculous to say it doesn't absorb water!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> http://www.scienceshorts.com/Ssw/050806.htm
> 
> This link is about soap making water "wetter." Since I suppose "most" of us use soap or detergent when we wash our vegan yarn items this would explain why they are wet.


Well that explains that, maybe some people dont use soap powder to wash their knitted items.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> Well that explains that, maybe some people dont use soap powder to wash their knitted items.


Mine is liquid form --- does that make a difference?
What is the difference between laundry detergent of any form and the wool soap that gets mixed with water? - Which BTW - a person had said one can use that soap on acrylics as well.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

"I have begun to develop a theory that that's why cancer is now so prevalent, plastics in clothes, food storage, and packaging."



Well then why hasnt every body got cancer yet. Never heard such trash in my life.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Mine is liquid form --- does that make a difference?


Soap is soap.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Soap is soap.


  
I had edited above to add this:
What is the difference between laundry detergent of any form and the wool soap that gets mixed with water? - 
Which BTW - a person had said one can use that soap on acrylics as well.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> I have begun to develop a theory that that's why cancer is now so prevalent, plastics in clothes, food storage, and packaging.
> 
> Well then why hasnt every body got cancer yet. Never heard such trash in my life.


 Something about clones.I keep thinking Star Wars Attack of the Clones. (Just saw the new one).


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Regarding blocking: I learned something new today! (Thank God we never get too old or experienced to learn something new.). This from Debbie Bliss book, Design it, Knit it, when blocking, items should be right side down. That makes good sense to me. I have always blocked right side up. Maybe it would protect stitch definition. Just thought I would pass it on.


Edited to say sorry, I had not read far enough to see that the subject had changed.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Beachkc said:


> Regarding blocking: I learned something new today! (Thank God we never get too old or experienced to learn something new.). This from Debbie Bliss book, Design it, Knit it, when blocking, items should be right side down. That makes good sense to me. I have always blocked right side up. Maybe it would protect stitch definition. Just thought I would pass it on.


Good info - thank you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

maryann1701 said:


> I have begun to develop a theory that that's why cancer is now so prevalent, plastics in clothes, food storage, and packaging.
> 
> Well then why hasnt every body got cancer yet. Never heard such trash in my life.


I agree . A load of rubbish and maybe people should give a thought to those who have cancer or relatives who have the illness before they go saying such things


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> I guess some have never opened a jar of spaghetti sauce --- room temperature ---- place the remainder of the jar into a plasic bowl to store in the fridge.
> Hummm...... no heat there ---- how did the plastic get stained????


Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Beachkc said:


> Regarding blocking: I learned something new today! (Thank God we never get too old or experienced to learn something new.). This from Debbie Bliss book, Design it, Knit it, when blocking, items should be right side down. That makes good sense to me. I have always blocked right side up. Maybe it would protect stitch definition. Just thought I would pass it on.
> 
> Edited to say sorry, I had not read far enough to see that the subject had changed.


I'm still interested in learning how to block items so thank you for posting this piece of information


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Agreed. Steam blocking is not required for blocking acrylics. I crochet baby blankets from time to time and prefer a shell stitch pattern. Steam blocking, "flattens" stitch patterns in acrylic.
> 
> A slight wet block (more of a spritzing and pin out) is sufficient for the purpose of gift giving, though certainly not required.


I agree, sometimes "steam blocking can flatten" some stitch patterns such as shell, raspberry, etc. As you stated, just giving it a "spritzing" can work.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I agree . A load of rubbish and maybe people should give a thought to those who have cancer or relatives who have the illness before they go saying such things


Why? Sometimes having something like that to blame the cancer on can be comforting to those living with a loved one who has it.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Beachkc said:


> Regarding blocking: I learned something new today! (Thank God we never get too old or experienced to learn something new.). This from Debbie Bliss book, Design it, Knit it, when blocking, items should be right side down. That makes good sense to me. I have always blocked right side up. Maybe it would protect stitch definition. Just thought I would pass it on.
> 
> Edited to say sorry, I had not read far enough to see that the subject had changed.


Good advice. I knit a lot of cables and do the wrong side up when blocking.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Something about clones.I keep thinking Star Wars Attack of the Clones. (Just saw the new one).


My son and GS watched it yesterday in 3D they loved it, not my cup of tea. Shame all the clones dressed in plastic


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> My son and GS watched it yesterday in 3D they loved it, not my cup of tea. Shame all the clones dressed in plastic


I loved the 3D!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

I didn't know that! Thanks. 


Beachkc said:


> Regarding blocking: I learned something new today! (Thank God we never get too old or experienced to learn something new.). This from Debbie Bliss book, Design it, Knit it, when blocking, items should be right side down. That makes good sense to me. I have always blocked right side up. Maybe it would protect stitch definition. Just thought I would pass it on.
> 
> Edited to say sorry, I had not read far enough to see that the subject had changed.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Beachkc said:


> Regarding blocking: I learned something new today! (Thank God we never get too old or experienced to learn something new.). This from Debbie Bliss book, Design it, Knit it, when blocking, items should be right side down. That makes good sense to me. I have always blocked right side up. Maybe it would protect stitch definition. Just thought I would pass it on.
> 
> Edited to say sorry, I had not read far enough to see that the subject had changed.


Now thats good info, thank you


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Beachkc said:


> Regarding blocking: I learned something new today! (Thank God we never get too old or experienced to learn something new.). This from Debbie Bliss book, Design it, Knit it, when blocking, items should be right side down. That makes good sense to me. I have always blocked right side up. Maybe it would protect stitch definition. Just thought I would pass it on.
> 
> Edited to say sorry, I had not read far enough to see that the subject had changed.


Really good info! I'd never heard about this before. Thank you!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> I agree . A load of rubbish and maybe people should give a thought to those who have cancer or relatives who have the illness before they go saying such things


Cancers have been blamed on just about everything. Medical science has proven that some things are known to cause cancer, while others may "increase the risk" of cancer.

I lost a good friend 2 years ago. When we were young (late 20's and 30's) she developed Hodgkin's disease and was successfully "cured". Ten years later she developed uterine cancer...again she was deemed "cured". Fifteen years after that, she developed lung cancer, though she lost that battle. None of her cancers were related, or believed to be related. She was told that she probably more susceptible to cancers than others. Theories about cancer are in no short supply while "cures" are.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Beachkc said:


> Regarding blocking: I learned something new today! (Thank God we never get too old or experienced to learn something new.). This from Debbie Bliss book, Design it, Knit it, when blocking, items should be right side down. That makes good sense to me. I have always blocked right side up. Maybe it would protect stitch definition. Just thought I would pass it on.
> 
> Edited to say sorry, I had not read far enough to see that the subject had changed.


Oh thank you! I always block right side up.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I agree . A load of rubbish and maybe people should give a thought to those who have cancer or relatives who have the illness before they go saying such things


Thank you for agreeing, I have a sister who is fighting breast and face cancer right now.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Sorry to hear that.


maryann1701 said:


> Thank you for agreeing, I have a sister who is fighting breast and face cancer right now.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Beachkc said:


> Regarding blocking: I learned something new today! (Thank God we never get too old or experienced to learn something new.). This from Debbie Bliss book, Design it, Knit it, when blocking, items should be right side down. That makes good sense to me. I have always blocked right side up. Maybe it would protect stitch definition. Just thought I would pass it on.
> 
> Edited to say sorry, I had not read far enough to see that the subject had changed.


Thanks! I'm going to give that a try, I too have always blocked with the right side up. Though I wonder how well that will work with lace. I tend to "fuss" over getting the lace work just right...things to ponder.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Why? Sometimes having something like that to blame the cancer on can be comforting to those living with a loved one who has it.


Sorry, but that is no comfort to our family. We have accepted that every person has a cancer cell in their body and some stay dormant and others dont, unfortunately my sister drew the short straw,.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

maryann1701 said:


> Thank you for agreeing, I have a sister who is fighting breast and face cancer right now.


So sorry to hear that. I will say a prayer for her.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> So sorry to hear that. I will say a prayer for her.


Thank you and to the others who posted.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Mine is liquid form --- does that make a difference?
> What is the difference between laundry detergent of any form and the wool soap that gets mixed with water? - Which BTW - a person had said one can use that soap on acrylics as well.


Soap is soap is soap. Makes no difference, since they're all doing the job of making water wet.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Soap is soap is soap. Makes no difference, since they're all doing the job of making water wet.


Thank you - just wanted that clarified.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I had edited above to add this:
> What is the difference between laundry detergent of any form and the wool soap that gets mixed with water? -
> Which BTW - a person had said one can use that soap on acrylics as well.


IMO, none other than fact one might be a little stronger/harsher than the other.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> Soap is soap is soap. Makes no difference, since they're all doing the job of making water wet.


So when I'm real thirsty should I put soap in my water?


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> I agree . A load of rubbish and maybe people should give a thought to those who have cancer or relatives who have the illness before they go saying such things


Anyone familiar with oncology, transplant and stem cell treatments to name a few, it is recommended to use plastic or glass for cutting boards to reduce the risk of bacteria. Plastic utensils have also been recommended for some of these patients.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> So when I'm real thirsty should I put soap in my water?


Only if you wish to foam at the mouth.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> Only if you wish to foam at the mouth.


Shhhh some people already think I do. LOL


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> So when I'm real thirsty should I put soap in my water?


Only if you want fart bubbles :shock: :lol:


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

maryann1701 said:


> Thank you for agreeing, I have a sister who is fighting breast and face cancer right now.


Sorry to hear about your sister Maryann.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

maryann1701 said:


> Thank you for agreeing, I have a sister who is fighting breast and face cancer right now.


So sorry to hear that . I hope she is getting all the help that she needs 
My son has cancer for the second time , this time inoperable


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> Only if you want fart bubbles :shock: :lol:


Well I'm thinking ahead. I think I will invent dry water. Easy to store etc. And you can just add soap to it to make it wet. Do you think that will work?


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hahahahaha!!! So so funny! 


WindingRoad said:


> Shhhh some people already think I do. LOL


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Sorry to hear that, also.


Swedenme said:


> So sorry to hear that . I hope she is getting all the help that she needs
> My son has cancer for the second time , this time inoperable


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> So sorry to hear that . I hope she is getting all the help that she needs
> My son has cancer for the second time , this time inoperable


I am so sorry to hear that, cancer is a BASTARD. I have a friend who"s hubby has brain cancer, he is passed the help stage, its only time.....


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Hugs to all families going through the dreaded "C". I recently lost an Uncle to cancer. He was over 90 yrs old. He was a fabulous man and we're very lucky to have had him in our lives.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

bostonbean2 said:


> Anyone familiar with oncology, transplant and stem cell treatments to name a few, it is recommended to use plastic or glass for cutting boards to reduce the risk of bacteria. Plastic utensils have also been recommended for some of these patients.


Thank you. This ties in with the advice given to me. My immune system is seriously compromised and I have to be careful.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beachkc said:


> Regarding blocking: I learned something new today! (Thank God we never get too old or experienced to learn something new.). This from Debbie Bliss book, Design it, Knit it, when blocking, items should be right side down. That makes good sense to me. I have always blocked right side up. Maybe it would protect stitch definition. Just thought I would pass it on.
> 
> Edited to say sorry, I had not read far enough to see that the subject had changed.


Nice tip, thanks.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Shhhh some people already think I do. LOL


Now who in the world would think that, geez.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Well I'm thinking ahead. I think I will invent dry water. Easy to store etc. And you can just add soap to it to make it wet. Do you think that will work?


Didn't Kurt Vonnegut write a story about that? Oh yes, Ice Nine. Maybe not the name of the story but the formula. Let me see...No, book was Cat's Cradle.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Now who in the world would think that, geez.


You're closer than you've ever been........ lol


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> You're closer than you've ever been........ lol


Are you sure they aren't confusing you with someone else?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> I am so sorry to hear that, cancer is a BASTARD. I have a friend who"s hubby has brain cancer, he is passed the help stage, its only time.....


I'm really sorry to hear that. I know that rational people know that it's the luck of the draw...such as my MIL dying of lung cancer when she never smoked even one cigarette in her life and didn't live with second hand smoke. Some people though would rather have something to blame it on. When they are that distressed, not allowing them to be irrational would be cruel.

My favorite ex-husband also died of brain cancer. The hardest thing was what he lost before he lost his life. He was a musician (a good one) and he lost his music, then he lost his words. For an inveterate punster I don't think there could be anything worse. I think that is the worst possible cancer and I'm really sorry for your friend's husband. And for your friend having to see it happen.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Are you sure they aren't confusing you with someone else?


I was talking about MY LIST......HMMMMM


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> IMO, none other than fact one might be a little stronger/harsher than the other.


Thanks.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Don't even have to wait for part failure of functions.
> Just lift the afghan when the water is in the tub, *when the drum has become unbalanced and requires you to 'shift' the load.* :?


Aha!! Thanks for pointing out a 'plus' in now having a front-loader. _It_ never gets unbalanced. I miss my top-loader, but _not_ having to wrestle with unbalanced masses of wet laundry.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I think, therefore I am, that the plastic absorbed some of the spaghetti sauce. Is spaghetti sauce wet?????


It's not only wet, it's highly acidic. I believe it's the acidity of the tomatoes *and* the older plastics that allow for staining. I've been using new (clear-with-solid-coloured-lids) Rubbermaid containers for storing fresh spaghetti sauce for the last few years - with never a stain. Older plastic containers do stain from tomato sauce and maybe some other foods too. That staining never stopped me from using them anyway. I work on the principle that if it can't wash off, it's not likely to poison me.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's not only wet, it's highly acidic. I believe it's the acidity of the tomatoes *and* the older plastics that allow for staining. I've been using new (clear-with-solid-coloured-lids) Rubbermaid containers for storing fresh spaghetti sauce for the last few years - with never a stain. Older plastic containers do stain from tomato sauce and maybe some other foods too. That staining never stopped me from using them anyway. I work on the principle that if it can't wash off, it's not likely to poison me.


I just didn't like the looks of them so went back to glass. I grew up on a farm. I'm pretty much immune to most every germ out there. LOL


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> ... *My favorite ex-husband* ...


I don't think I've ever seen or heard that phrase before. To me, it's remarkable that anyone would still have positive feelings for an 'ex'.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I don't think I've ever seen or heard that phrase before. To me, it's remarkable that anyone would still have positive feelings for an 'ex'.


I had positive feelings for my ex I was positive I wasn't gonna put up with his antics any more. LOL


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MartiG said:


> Thanks for the response AmyKnits. Considering how your finished objects look, I will definitely give a Eucalan bath when completing projects even after blocking each section. I too hate the idea of plastic and am trying to knit baby items using superwash wools. I watched a video the other day on how one of the acrylic brands was made and when they said it began as a petro chemical I was really turned off. My daughter and I have begun to develop a theory that that's why cancer is now so prevalent, plastics in clothes, food storage, and packaging. Anyway, happy new year to you and your family, too.


Have you yet researched the treatments that wool is subjected to in order to make it into superwash?? At least one of them is by coating the wool with more of those bedamned petrochemicals.

Cancer has always been around. 
People have always died from it. 
Diagnosis of cause of death is a relatively new branch of medical science.
Increased lifespans allow for more people to live long enough to develop cancers.
Increased medical care enables more cancers to be treated into 'cured' or 'remission' states, thus allowing more cancer patients to live longer lives than they would have even a mere hundred years ago. 
Increased publication of illnesses, causes of death, etc. allow more of the population to learn about others' cancers.

Is there in reality more cancer in the human population today than before the industrial revolution? Probably, but mostly because we're living longer.

Research is needed before making statements or developing theories. You have internet access. Use it, and do not take information found on Wikipedia-like sources or blogs without checking with more reputable sources such as the Mayo Clinic, the National Institutes of Health, etc.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MartiG said:


> Don't know how my above post got mixed into the quote, but I would love to know if double blocking is useful.


The part that was embedded in the quote above:


MartiG said:


> Curious....if you block sweater parts before seaming, do you again block after it's all put together?


I'd never heard the term 'double blocking' before, so I had to go search for your first post. Now, I understand what you mean.

Never blocked a sweater, so have nothing to offer.

However, I *can* tell you how your message got mixed into the quote. You began typing before you'd reached the end of the quote. It's easy to do when the quoted post is long.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I don't think I've ever seen or heard that phrase before. To me, it's remarkable that anyone would still have positive feelings for an 'ex'.


Stuart and I were always better friends than spouses. Even my present husband liked him and was sorry when he died.

But we had a serious reason for getting married in the first place which doesn't need telling here.

I'm still in contact with his wife after me (in fact, when they married I offered to give the groom away) and his sister who was with him when he died.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

maryann1701 said:


> Thank you for agreeing, I have a sister who is fighting breast and face cancer right now.


That is very sad news, Maryann. I'll keep her in my prayers.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> So sorry to hear that . I hope she is getting all the help that she needs
> My son has cancer for the second time , this time inoperable


Your son has my prayers as well, Swedenme.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Well I'm thinking ahead. I think I will invent dry water. Easy to store etc. And you can just add soap to it to make it wet. Do you think that will work?


 :thumbup: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> Thank you for agreeing, I have a sister who is fighting breast and face cancer right now.


What a double whammy to her femininity! My prayers for her and all your family.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Artbarn said:


> Your son has my prayers as well, Swedenme.


And mine.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Acrylic yarn is not plastic. Acrylic yarn is made from petroleum, as are many other things people use every day. To say acrylic yarn is plastic is a mis-statement. 

Varnish is made from corn. The super absorbent layer that turns urine into gel in diapers is made of corn as well.

I wonder when the last time someone went into a hardware store and asked for diapers to seal their deck?

Acrylic yarn is a man made fiber... just like nylon... you know the stuff in your sock yarn?

Gigi

Edited to clarify that I was speaking about acrylic yarn, not all yarns.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Sunlight will dispatch tomato stains on your plastic containers (and clothes).


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Beachkc said:


> Regarding blocking: I learned something new today! (Thank God we never get too old or experienced to learn something new.). This from Debbie Bliss book, Design it, Knit it, when blocking, items should be right side down. That makes good sense to me. I have always blocked right side up. Maybe it would protect stitch definition. Just thought I would pass it on.
> 
> Edited to say sorry, I had not read far enough to see that the subject had changed.


I never knew that. Thank you!

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> Thank you for agreeing, I have a sister who is fighting breast and face cancer right now.


I am so sorry to hear that. I will certainly keep her in prayer.

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> Only if you want fart bubbles :shock: :lol:


Otherwise known as the poor mans jacuzzi .....

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> So sorry to hear that . I hope she is getting all the help that she needs
> My son has cancer for the second time , this time inoperable


I am sorry. I will hold him in prayer as well.

Gigi


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

The only time I have ever blocked acrylic is the top down baby sweaters I knitted this year. When I was done, the bottom of the sweaters wanted to "fold up" and would not lie flat. I pinned them to my blocking mat and used steam and that solved my problem. I do not know why the bottom wanted to flip up.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> The only time I have ever blocked acrylic is the top down baby sweaters I knitted this year. When I was done, the bottom of the sweaters wanted to "fold up" and would not lie flat. I pinned them to my blocking mat and used steam and that solved my problem. I do not know why the bottom wanted to flip up.


They fold because SS stitch just does, at the fold where the pattern changes to the rows of garter stitch. The way I solved it was to increase the number of garter rows to 10 or so.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

vikicooks said:


> They fold because SS stitch just does, at the fold where the pattern changes to the rows of garter stitch. The way I solved it was to increase the number of garter rows to 10 or so.


Thanks. I think I will try that the next time I make one of these.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> All my acrylic sweaters absorb water, I wonder why. Maybe cause I throw them in the washer with soap and water and hang them on the washline to dry, I have had them for years and show no signs of wear.
> I wonder if AK has put "blocking" in her blog yet


Don't you know you should never hang wollens up to dry? :-D :-D :-D

Says someone who always does the same thing- where would I put them to dry them otherwise? I'm sure not throwing them in a dryer. and not going to spend hours carefully spreading them out to dry flat.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Darowil; I don't have a dryer in South Africa we don't need them, washing dries in a few hours with our all year round sunshine, and my acrylic sweaters are spun in the washing machine so no dripping wet sweaters for me. Sometimes the sun is so hot when you hang the second load of washing out you bring in the first load and start ironing it.


----------



## pixiechick (Jan 30, 2014)

Where are you located there is a group in Haxby and I know there are a few more around the North Yorks area


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> Darowil; I don't have a dryer in South Africa we don't need them, washing dries in a few hours with our all year round sunshine, and my acrylic sweaters are spun in the washing machine so no dripping wet sweaters for me. Sometimes the sun is so hot when you hang the second load of washing out you bring in the first load and start ironing it.


I was given the dryer and use it about twice a year during winter- to finish off the drying when it didn't quite dry outside. 
Yes- I wash all my wollens in my machine (though on a woollens cycle) and they are not dripping wet- and don't droop on the line. I'm too lazy to spend ages doing them 'correctly'.
In summer it sure is never a problem to get washing dry.
So do you not get a winter? or is just that it is sunny? Most of tiume the washing drys but not always.As there are now only 2 of us I can avoid washing when the wether is not good.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

We do have a winter of some sorts but where I live along the coast we don't really get cold, I wear the same clothes winter and summer, maybe on occasions I might wear a short sleeve sweater


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> We do have a winter of some sorts but where I live along the coast we don't really get cold, I wear the same clothes winter and summer, maybe on occasions I might wear a short sleeve sweater


I would miss some cold weather. Mind you many would think my very cold 13C degree day warm for winter. But I really wouldn't like hot weather all year round. Does the coast keep your temepratures lower as well. What is a hot day for you? Our hottest this summer so far is around 43- and that is hot for us. 
Average in January and February is just over 29. If we always had our average it would be lovely! 
Anyway I am heading of to bed now so will see you reply tomorrow.
Sorry Sonja I've hijacked your topic!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Our temps vary like today we are 26 but its hotter than that with the humidity, some temps can get up to 35 at the coast and much higher inland. Have a good night sleep.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

To chrisjac, winding road, and knitting in the Rockies: please discontinue the snide, sarcastic remarks! Grow up! What are you, the middle-school "mean girls?" I hope I speak for others when I say that it's totally inappropriate!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> To chrisjac, winding road, and knitting in the Rockies: please discontinue the snide, sarcastic remarks! Grow up! What are you, the middle-school "mean girls?" I hope I speak for others when I say that it's totally inappropriate!


Who died here and left you boss. You seem to know who we are. Maybe you could refrain from reading our posts. That will probably work much better in the long run.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

WindingRoad said:


> Who died here and left you boss. You seem to know who we are. Maybe you could refrain from reading our posts. That will probably work much better in the long run.


How does your sarcasm help anyone?


----------



## mary139 (Jul 24, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> To chrisjac, winding road, and knitting in the Rockies: please discontinue the snide, sarcastic remarks! Grow up! What are you, the middle-school "mean girls?" I hope I speak for others when I say that it's totally inappropriate!


Just what I was thinking! " Bullying" was my first thought but "mean girls" sounds about right.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Why not check with YouTube, they have fantastic ideas.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> How does your sarcasm help anyone?


Who says I'm trying to help any one.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

mary139 said:


> Just what I was thinking! " Bullying" was my first thought but "mean girls" sounds about right.


Bull is right...but with crap following it. You ain't seen mean until you see Amy's cruelty. But disagree with her on something and you will.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mary139 said:


> Just what I was thinking! " Bullying" was my first thought but "mean girls" sounds about right.


Are you including AK in your rant. Why are you reading something you don't like. Do you go to Adult Book stores and read there.


----------



## jana_alanda (Dec 23, 2015)

I found a blocking article that gives a good before and after picture of what blocking does to a piece: http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf10/FEATdf10TT.php

I've done a lot of sewing and ironing as you sew is one of the most important steps you can do to make everything look right in the end. Blocking is the same for knitting.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Bull is right...but with crap following it. You ain't seen mean until you see Amy's cruelty. But disagree with her on something and you will.


A bunch of race horses. Blinders intact.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

mary139 said:


> Just what I was thinking! " Bullying" was my first thought but "mean girls" sounds about right.


So we need to shut up, stop bullying, not be mean girls, but it's okay for "her highness" Amy to do so? Where's the fairness in that? Youve obviously missed the posts that run for pages where she belittles people for their choices in yarn, their techniques, and tells people if they ate cheaper foods they could afford better yarn. Then the posts making snide remarks about an adorable little hat knit for the premie unit at a hospital. Or the diatribe that went on for 17+ hours aimed solely at Jessica Jean. Then the posts calling a person a dumb cow because all they said was good morning. Yeah, guess you missed those, and guess what, if you go looking for them they won't be found because "her highness" had them deleted, and now denies having ever said such things. But there are still remnants of some of those posts here, so I suggest you read, research and read some more. Then if you think we're horrible "mean girls" mores the pity. I've said it before, and will say it again.. I stand behind everything I've ever posted here, apologized when I've hurt someone, and owned up to my mistakes. To bad Amy can't say the same.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> So we need to shut up, stop bullying, not be mean girls, but it's okay for "her highness" Amy to do so? Where's the fairness in that? Youve obviously missed the posts that run for pages where she belittles people for their choices in yarn, their techniques, and tells people if they ate cheaper foods they could afford better yarn. Then the posts making snide remarks about an adorable little hat knit for the premie unit at a hospital. Or the diatribe that went on for 17+ hours aimed solely at Jessica Jean. Then the posts calling a person a dumb cow because all they said was good morning. Yeah, guess you missed those, and guess what, if you go looking for them they won't be found because "her highness" had them deleted, and now denies having ever said such things. But there are still remnants of some of those posts here, so I suggest you read, research and read some more. Then if you think we're horrible "mean girls" mores the pity. I've said it before, and will say it again.. I stand behind everything I've ever posted here, apologized when I've hurt someone, and owned up to my mistakes. To bad Amy can't say the same.


Sorry maybe I shouldn't have spoken out for you and KITR but this is just the thing I am against. Telling a grown up how to act. Why do these posters read what they don't like and then complain. They can pull up AK's posts but you know what. Complaining about "us" is easy. Nuff said by me of now. I'm hungry. LOL OATMEAL. I love it with brown sugar and raisins. LOL Grits NOOOOO. Teasing you or bullying you. A rose by any other name.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Well, I'm not going to reply to some people's posts in the future. 

Just remembered a couple of sayings to explain why:

1. Never try to teach a pig to sing. It wastes your time and annoys the pig.
2. Don't ever wrestle with a pig. You both get muddy, and the pig likes it. 
3. Don't try to get something meaningful from certain people. It would be like shearing a pig:lots of squealing, very little wool. 

Also--I am not calling anyone a pig! It's an allegory.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Well, I'm not going to reply to some people's posts in the future. 

Just remembered a couple of sayings to explain why:

1. Never try to teach a pig to sing. It wastes your time and annoys the pig.
2. Don't ever wrestle with a pig. You both get muddy, and the pig likes it. 
3. Don't try to get something meaningful from certain people. It would be like shearing a pig:lots of squealing, very little wool. 

Also--I am not calling anyone a pig! It's an allegory.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Well, I'm not going to reply to some people's posts in the future.
> 
> Just remembered a couple of sayings to explain why:
> 
> ...


Did you really need to post this twice? As for the pig you are correct her handle here is AmyKnits. Have you seen the avatar of the pig with lipsitck on . You forgot that one.

BTW you're one of the few who've taken my advice on this subject. Now if you can follow through you'll have my forever abiding something.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Sorry maybe I shouldn't have spoken out for you and KITR but this is just the thing I am against. Telling a grown up how to act. Why do these posters read what they don't like and then complain. They can pull up AK's posts but you know what. Complaining about "us" is easy. Nuff said by me of now. I'm hungry. LOL OATMEAL. I love it with brown sugar and raisins. LOL Grits NOOOOO. Teasing you or bullying you. A rose by any other name.


Of course it's easy, they wouldn't have it any other way.
Go enjoy your oatmeal, and I'll enjoy my 2 fresh eggs over easy, home grown bacon, and grits. You big, bad bully! LOL


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Well, I'm not going to reply to some people's posts in the future.
> 
> Just remembered a couple of sayings to explain why:
> 
> ...


NO I get to decide if you are bullying us and calling us names. Cuz that's your MO and right about now I like it.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> Of course it's easy, they wouldn't have it any other way.
> Go enjoy your oatmeal, and I'll enjoy my 2 fresh eggs over easy, home grown bacon, and grits. You big, bad bully! LOL


Free range???? La de da. From one to the other. LOL Be careful the minions are out in force. See my recent retorts.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Well, I'm not going to reply to some people's posts in the future.
> 
> Just remembered a couple of sayings to explain why:
> 
> ...


2 is a couple three is a crowd.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Free range???? La de da. From one to the other. LOL Be careful the minions are out in force. See my recent retorts.


Yes, usually the chicks free range but the yotes have been hanging around so the biddies are cooped for the time being.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> Yes, usually the chicks free range but the yotes have been hanging around so the biddies are cooped for the time being.


GEEEZ is that some kind of code "talk" LOL Are you knitting them sweaters? Please say no and don't lose all my respect for you. LOL <<< VBG>>>> JK...


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> GEEEZ is that some kind of code "talk" LOL Are you knitting them sweaters? Please say no and don't lose all my respect for you. LOL <<< VBG>>>> JK...


No sweaters for the girls. They have heat lamps!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> No sweaters for the girls. They have heat lamps!


Whew......


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

You don't know how wrong you are - do a bit of research before piping up. You might just need to eat humble pie.



Beachgirl1000 said:


> To chrisjac, winding road, and knitting in the Rockies: please discontinue the snide, sarcastic remarks! Grow up! What are you, the middle-school "mean girls?" I hope I speak for others when I say that it's totally inappropriate!


 :thumbdown:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Don't like it, don't read it - you want to see mean??? Just take a look at AK's history. Why do you think so many people are standing up to be counted? Do you, seriously, think that so many people are wrong? Go find the proof.


mary139 said:


> Just what I was thinking! " Bullying" was my first thought but "mean girls" sounds about right.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> No knitting club and I only know one other person who knits and as she is elderly and not very well , I thought to ask here .


Does the Women's Institute still meet? Surely someone there could be of help.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> So we need to shut up, stop bullying, not be mean girls, but it's okay for "her highness" Amy to do so? Where's the fairness in that? Youve obviously missed the posts that run for pages where she belittles people for their choices in yarn, their techniques, and tells people if they ate cheaper foods they could afford better yarn. Then the posts making snide remarks about an adorable little hat knit for the premie unit at a hospital. Or the diatribe that went on for 17+ hours aimed solely at Jessica Jean. Then the posts calling a person a dumb cow because all they said was good morning. Yeah, guess you missed those, and guess what, if you go looking for them they won't be found because "her highness" had them deleted, and now denies having ever said such things. But there are still remnants of some of those posts here, so I suggest you read, research and read some more. Then if you think we're horrible "mean girls" mores the pity. I've said it before, and will say it again.. I stand behind everything I've ever posted here, apologized when I've hurt someone, and owned up to my mistakes. To bad Amy can't say the same.


 :thumbup:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... and some pigs deny wearing lipstick when they actually do but, hey, they're STILL a pig!!! 


Beachgirl1000 said:


> Well, I'm not going to reply to some people's posts in the future.
> 
> Just remembered a couple of sayings to explain why:
> 
> ...


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Agreed. Steam blocking is not required for blocking acrylics. I crochet baby blankets from time to time and prefer a shell stitch pattern. Steam blocking, "flattens" stitch patterns in acrylic.
> 
> A slight wet block (more of a spritzing and pin out) is sufficient for the purpose of gift giving, though certainly not required.


I agree with both of you, especially for the acrylics. You are correct about the flattening of the stitches with acrylics. Learned that lesson the hard way.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Admn are going to love you! 


sutclifd said:


> Does the Women's Institute still meet? Surely someone there could be of help.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> You don't know how wrong you are - do a bit of research before piping up. You might just need to eat humble pie.
> 
> :thumbdown:


Ah she's always on my case. I say PPPPFFFFTTT>


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I block only natural fiber items. I never knit baby items because what is the point if the item will be washed after most if not every wearing? I know the busy mom is not going to block the items...and anyway they are usually not a natural fiber.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Ah she's always on my case. I say PPPPFFFFTTT>


 :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> :thumbup:


I'm not sure why she seems to think she can boss me around or that I get broken up when she complains about me. HMMMMM Strange MO.


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

There is a really informative video by Annie Modesitt on steam blocking.... I learned a lot from it.... Anniemodesitt.com


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Who died here and left you boss. You seem to know who we are. Maybe you could refrain from reading our posts. That will probably work much better in the long run.


 :thumbup: and newbies at that, maybe they havnt read enough posts of YKW to understand


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> :thumbup: and newbies at that, maybe they havnt read enough posts of YKW to understand


Problem is they won't either. Like I said, easier to rant on us than wade through drivel and bs..


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

Block before you sew. It evens the stitches and flattens the fabric so it's easier to sew.
But I don't always block, especially afghans.


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

http://anniemodesitt.com/videos/
This is a very good video with regard to steam blocking.... There are other videos on this page but this one is closer to the bottom of the page .... Hope this answers some questions...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Well, I'm not going to reply to some people's posts in the future.
> 
> Just remembered a couple of sayings to explain why:
> 
> ...


Now this sounds so much like YKH.
"Also--I am not calling anyone a pig! It's an allegory."
Like when YKH does the g--- g--- or the wink wink.

It really does not smooth the roughness of the absolute meaning, intended, deliberate, well planned words. 
Pffttt - :roll:
Slam and backtrack.

ROCK could have easily been used instead.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Now this sounds so much like YKH.
> "Also--I am not calling anyone a pig! It's an allegory."
> Like when YKH does the g--- g--- or the wink wink.
> 
> ...


I love this explanation. Used to preach . Did you miss the sermon? I didn't.

http://literarydevices.net/allegory/


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> :thumbup: and newbies at that, maybe they havnt read enough posts of YKW to understand


What is WKW....??????


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Shelly4545 said:


> What is WKW....??????


YKW... You Know Who. if you don't we'll have to PM you cuz we is being good and keeping our promises. Well some of us.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Constant knitting -- I mean everyday do some -- improves your expertise. As far as blocking goes, I always block the sweater pieces before I assemble them. It makes seaming 100% easier and the finished product looks as it should. Smaller items such as hats, scarves (I've never attempted socks and don't intend to) I don't block. To each his own.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

.. sorry


----------



## clickyoursticks (Jan 31, 2013)

I am sick and tired of all the negative posts against Amy Knits. I was so wishing you people that think it is so cute to go on and on would have made a New Year's resolution, that in 2016 you would make #1 resolution to be kind to everyone. I've said what I think of this Junior High type of behavior, now grow up and make better use of your time when on Knitting Paradise.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

clickyoursticks said:


> I am sick and tired of all the negative posts against Amy Knits. I was so wishing you people that think it is so cute to go on and on would have made a New Year's resolution, that in 2016 you would make #1 resolution to be kind to everyone. I've said what I think of this Junior High type of behavior, now grow up and make better use of your time when on Knitting Paradise.


You'll learn. We hope it won't be the hard way as so many of us have.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

clickyoursticks said:


> I am sick and tired of all the negative posts against Amy Knits. I was so wishing you people that think it is so cute to go on and on would have made a New Year's resolution, that in 2016 you would make #1 resolution to be kind to everyone. I've said what I think of this Junior High type of behavior, now grow up and make better use of your time when on Knitting Paradise.


You are so right! But some people just enjoy being mean. I plan to igñore the meanies in the future.

My edit: And they are just envious of Amy's knitting knowledge and experience.


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> YKW... You Know Who. if you don't we'll have to PM you cuz we is being good and keeping our promises. Well some of us.


Thanks Winding Road... I guess I should check my posts ... YKW my mistake.... So I guess YKH is you know how...???


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Shelly4545 said:


> Thanks Winding Road... I guess I should check my posts ... YKW my mistake.... So I guess YKH is you know how...???


No it was YKW --- I Really need to find out Why the autocorrect does these weird things.
Hasn't been the first time things got changed, I just didn't catch the error to fix in time. ;-)

edited to change the switched word of fix to fit. (now back to 'Fix' :? :roll:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> You are so right! But some people just enjoy being mean. I plan to igñore the meanies in the future.
> 
> My edit: And they are just envious of Amy's knitting knowledge and experience.


What knowledge and experience? Have you ever looked at some of her stuff? Stockinette stitch, mud colors and fugly.

Damn...some people's taste is all in their mouth.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

You don't have to read what you don't like. Perhaps it might be an idea to do some research and see who really thinks they're cute with their venom.

FYI, an olive branch was offered before Christmas 2015 (by, I might add, one of the people that was so undeservedly attacked) and the response was one hissy fit after another.

So, don't want to be sick and tired? Then just jog on. 



clickyoursticks said:


> I am sick and tired of all the negative posts against Amy Knits. I was so wishing you people that think it is so cute to go on and on would have made a New Year's resolution, that in 2016 you would make #1 resolution to be kind to everyone. I've said what I think of this Junior High type of behavior, now grow up and make better use of your time when on Knitting Paradise.


----------



## clickyoursticks (Jan 31, 2013)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> You are so right! But some people just enjoy being mean. I plan to igñore the meanies in the future.
> 
> My edit: And they are just envious of Amy's knitting knowledge and experience.


I am so glad to see someone else thinking the same as I do. This is Knitting Paradise and not a place to air your dirty laundry against whomever you wish. Shame on you people. (You know who you are.)


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh please!!!!

Do everyone a favour and look at what's staring you in the face
- if you think someone's work is the reason for people standing up to be counted then you are to be pitied.

There are far more members who are more knowledgable and experienced - difference is, they don't blow their own trumpets, tell lies or pretend to be something they're not. 



Beachgirl1000 said:


> You are so right! But some people just enjoy being mean. I plan to igñore the meanies in the future.
> 
> My edit: And they are just envious of Amy's knitting knowledge and experience.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> You are so right! But some people just enjoy being mean. I plan to igñore the meanies in the future.
> 
> My edit: And they are just envious of Amy's knitting knowledge and experience.


No envy or jealousy here ---

I am not going to have an inexperienced person tell me what I do and don't know.
Nor am I going to have an inexperienced person tell me that my experience means nothing to others.
Nor am I going to have an inexperienced person tell me that I am worthless to others because the person sees me as useless.
Nor am I going to have an inexperienced person tell me that hat patterns DO NOT come in different sizes - though it was proven otherwise.
Nor am I going to have an inexperienced person tell me that there is no way to determine a yarn weight gauge without the ball band.
Nor am I going to have an inexperienced person tell me that a size circular needles can be used by ANYONE - never mind that they may have physical impairments or dexterity problems.
Nor am I going to have an inexperienced person tell me that a well known designer is full of crap and hides 'mistakes' -- when in FACT the person deviated from the original pattern and wanted to alter it --- it didn't work out as planned.

I can continue --
And so can/has others.

Nor am I going to have an inexperienced person tell me that I can put 100% wool into hot water without any damage.
Nor am I going to have an inexperienced person tell me that I can drape sweaters over a shower rod to dry.
Nor am I going to have an inexperienced person tell me that wool is not itchy and No One is truly allergic to wool.

I can continue --
And so can/has others.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Shame on you for being so wrong! 



clickyoursticks said:


> I am so glad to see someone else thinking the same as I do. This is Knitting Paradise and not a place to air your dirty laundry against whomever you wish. Shame on you people. (You know who you are.)


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Gertrude Stein said:


> Blocking can transform your knitted piece into a more finished look. It also straightens and evens out the stitches, edges, curves, etc.
> 
> There have been many posts lately about whether to block or not, along with tips and tricks for blocking different types of yarn. If you run a search on "blocking" lots of info will come up.
> 
> ...


Completely agree. I know that many people never block, but I feel like, along with the above points, it cleans up your yarn. Don't forget that you've been handling this yarn for some time, and oils from your skin, fur from your cat companions, etc. has all made its way into your finished project.

Practice, practice, practice. That's the best way to improve your knitting. And don't be afraid to ask for help, from here or a local knitting group.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Soap is soap is soap. Makes no difference, since they're all doing the job of making water wet.


Alex, What is: How do you make water wetter?


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Funny! 


Shannon123 said:


> Alex, What is: How do you make water wetter?


 :XD:


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> So we need to shut up, stop bullying, not be mean girls, but it's okay for "her highness" Amy to do so? Where's the fairness in that? Youve obviously missed the posts that run for pages where she belittles people for their choices in yarn, their techniques, and tells people if they ate cheaper foods they could afford better yarn. Then the posts making snide remarks about an adorable little hat knit for the premie unit at a hospital. Or the diatribe that went on for 17+ hours aimed solely at Jessica Jean. Then the posts calling a person a dumb cow because all they said was good morning. Yeah, guess you missed those, and guess what, if you go looking for them they won't be found because "her highness" had them deleted, and now denies having ever said such things. But there are still remnants of some of those posts here, so I suggest you read, research and read some more. Then if you think we're horrible "mean girls" mores the pity. I've said it before, and will say it again.. I stand behind everything I've ever posted here, apologized when I've hurt someone, and owned up to my mistakes. To bad Amy can't say the same.


Amen :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Aha!! Thanks for pointing out a 'plus' in now having a front-loader. _It_ never gets unbalanced. I miss my top-loader, but _not_ having to wrestle with unbalanced masses of wet laundry.


Just as an aside here, a high capacity top loader also never gets unbalanced. It doesn't have the center pole. My new machine is so deep that I have to get on my tip toes to reach the bottom.

Wanted to point this out, in case there's any interest in this subject...


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Agreed. Steam blocking is not required for blocking acrylics. I crochet baby blankets from time to time and prefer a shell stitch pattern. Steam blocking, "flattens" stitch patterns in acrylic.
> 
> A slight wet block (more of a spritzing and pin out) is sufficient for the purpose of gift giving, though certainly not required.


I block acrylics all the time by pinning item down and holding a steam iron over it. Maybe your way works and I know mine does.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Shelly4545 said:


> There is a really informative video by Annie Modesitt on steam blocking.... I learned a lot from it.... Anniemodesitt.com


Thank you for the information - I'm going to look into that video!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

dialfred said:


> Block before you sew. It evens the stitches and flattens the fabric so it's easier to sew.
> But I don't always block, especially afghans.


Thank you I think I will try it just to see what the difference looks like


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

clickyoursticks said:


> I am so glad to see someone else thinking the same as I do. This is Knitting Paradise and not a place to air your dirty laundry against whomever you wish. Shame on you people. (You know who you are.)


Oh yes, everyone should be envious of somebody who can't even say something nice about her GRANDMOTHER'S knitting. Right.

Because it isn't like HERS.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Shelly4545 said:


> http://anniemodesitt.com/videos/
> This is a very good video with regard to steam blocking.... There are other videos on this page but this one is closer to the bottom of the page .... Hope this answers some questions...


Thank you I will take a look


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Jean Keith said:


> Constant knitting -- I mean everyday do some -- improves your expertise. As far as blocking goes, I always block the sweater pieces before I assemble them. It makes seaming 100% easier and the finished product looks as it should. Smaller items such as hats, scarves (I've never attempted socks and don't intend to) I don't block. To each his own.


Thank you I love knitting and try to do some most days . It was the look of the sleeves on the two little cardies I've just finished that got me thinking about blocking or just gently pulling into a better flatter shape


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> How does your sarcasm help anyone?


I'm afraid somethings will never change. I used to love this site. There was so much help and comurodery. One simple question for help on blocking from someone who wishes to improve her knitting and we have 14/15 pages of gripeing. I hope the o.p. Found the help she sought. Blessings for a good New Year.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Louette said:


> I'm afraid somethings will never change. I used to love this site. There was so much help and comurodery. One simple question for help on blocking from someone who wishes to improve her knitting and we have 14/15 pages of gripeing. I hope the o.p. Found the help she sought. Blessings for a good New Year.


What did you contribute other than gripping?


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> What did you contribute other than gripping?


I will not waste my breath on you again. I am agreeing with her post. Your right I haven't contributed anything today. I was following this thread to perhaps learn something.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

WindingRoad said:


> What did you contribute other than gripping?


What's "gripping"?


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

It's what most of us do .... except those who are 'perfect' ... and that is a typo!


Beachgirl1000 said:


> What's "gripping"?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> It's what most of us do .... except those who are 'perfect' ... and that is a typo!


Which she perfectly well knew from the context.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

I see the 'den mothers' are at it again. Why in the world they think their constant moaning of people being mean is going to put an end to it is beyond me. I wish my graBdmother knitted.... I could have learned how at a much younger age.


----------



## clickyoursticks (Jan 31, 2013)

Louette said:


> I'm afraid somethings will never change. I used to love this site. There was so much help and comurodery. One simple question for help on blocking from someone who wishes to improve her knitting and we have 14/15 pages of gripeing. I hope the o.p. Found the help she sought. Blessings for a good New Year.


I agree with what you have said. It all boils down to, KEEP ON SUBJECT AT HAND AT ALL TIMES. If you have a bone to pick with someone, do it in private. Enough said.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

So, you choose not to tell the main person who is responsible for a lot more than just griping - to KEEP ON SUBJECT AT HAND AT ALL TIMES???

You don't make the rules - like in any social gathering, things go off topic ... if you can't keep up with what interests you then jog on. 



clickyoursticks said:


> I agree with what you have said. It all boils down to, KEEP ON SUBJECT AT HAND AT ALL TIMES. If you have a bone to pick with someone, do it in private. Enough said.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

clickyoursticks said:


> I agree with what you have said. It all boils down to, KEEP ON SUBJECT AT HAND AT ALL TIMES. If you have a bone to pick with someone, do it in private. Enough said.


I hope you are able to find a forum that operates like that someday. This one doesn't. If you want to establish new rules, you'll have to take that up with Admin, not us.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Agreed. Steam blocking is not required for blocking acrylics. I crochet baby blankets from time to time and prefer a shell stitch pattern. Steam blocking, "flattens" stitch patterns in acrylic.
> 
> A slight wet block (more of a spritzing and pin out) is sufficient for the purpose of gift giving, though certainly not required.


If your stitches are flattening you are steam blocking too harshly. Too hot and too close.

I always steam ock my acrylics.nothing ng else has given me the finished look.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

clickyoursticks said:


> I agree with what you have said. It all boils down to, KEEP ON SUBJECT AT HAND AT ALL TIMES. If you have a bone to pick with someone, do it in private. Enough said.


Hmmmm ---- perhaps use the PM system here and ask YKW how that has been going.(??)
Oh yah, Do as I say - Not as I do. ---
Doesn't work so well.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Sheesh, ladies. Sniping is so juvenile and unbecoming. This is not junior high. Let it go. If you don't like someone, just move on.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

You don't know the history - if you want to Be involved, it might be an idea to research the member concerned.

There's a lot worse thaN 'unbecoming' comments - jeez!

It's not up to you to decide what should be 'let go' - if you're ok with having a lying bully as part of KP, then what does that say?

Take your own advice - if you don't like something, jog on. 



headlemk said:


> Sheesh, ladies. Sniping is so juvenile and unbecoming. This is not junior high. Let it go. If you don't like someone, just move on.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

headlemk said:


> Sheesh, ladies. Sniping is so juvenile and unbecoming. This is not junior high. Let it go. If you don't like someone, just move on.


It's okay I guess. After all it is their forum.
Like I said before I hope our op got the answer she was looking for. I hope you have a good day. :thumbup:


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> You are so right! But some people just enjoy being mean. I plan to igñore the meanies in the future.
> 
> My edit: And they are just envious of Amy's knitting knowledge and experience.


Can you define :Amy's knitting knowledge and experience, google has the same expertise


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> What knowledge and experience? Have you ever looked at some of her stuff? Stockinette stitch, mud colors and fugly.
> 
> Damn...some people's taste is all in their mouth.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't believe Amy said acrylics don't get wet. She said they don't "absorb" water. Very different.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> You are so right! But some people just enjoy being mean. I plan to igñore the meanies in the future.
> 
> My edit: And they are just envious of Amy's knitting knowledge and experience.


If you left KP, it would be a better place.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

yotbum said:


> I don't believe Amy said acrylics don't get wet. She said they don't "absorb" water. Very different.


Either way they do.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> What's "gripping"?


Ask the person who used the word first.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

clickyoursticks said:


> I agree with what you have said. It all boils down to, KEEP ON SUBJECT AT HAND AT ALL TIMES. If you have a bone to pick with someone, do it in private. Enough said.


Who have you PM'd?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

yotbum said:


> I don't believe Amy said acrylics don't get wet. She said they don't "absorb" water. Very different.


Well how do you absorb water without getting wet? Like I said, try lifting an acrylic afghan out of a tub of water and see how it doesn't "absorb" water.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

yotbum said:


> I don't believe Amy said acrylics don't get wet. She said they don't "absorb" water. Very different.


Either way - it is still incorrect information.
One has to read past the very first site/blog at the top of a google search.
Do your own research to prove this. I for one - will not directly quote any site(s). Let the thing prove it's claim.

One with very little knowledge would also state that rocks do not 'absorb' water.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Who have you PM'd?


More like who has PM'd her.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> More like who has PM'd her.


Well she said we should go private if we want to complain. She's complaining. Shouldn't she take her own advice.

I still wanna know if they go to Adult Book Stores and read there? I haven't gotten an answer to that yet.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> Can you define :A-----'s knitting knowledge and experience, google has the same expertise


Google knows alot more, and it doesn't have a human thinking brain. 
Google takes many 'choices' and lists them.
A--- only takes one or two and claims almighty truth.
"knowledge and experience"?
Just like the hat pattern 'theory' - what knowledge and experience?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Buttons said:


> If you left KP, it would be a better place.


Haha, reading this and looking at your avatar, Buttons, cracks me up.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Haha, reading this and looking at your avatar, Buttons, cracks me up.


Thank you Katsch. I still laugh at it too.

Edit: That is me smacking someone YKW.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Buttons said:


> Thank you Katsch. I still laugh at it too.
> 
> Edit: That is me smacking someone YKW.


Gibbs and Tony. Cracks me up too. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

lol


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Gibbs and Tony. Cracks me up too. :lol: :thumbup:


Next to Minnie one of my favorite avatars because I love penguins.


----------



## clickyoursticks (Jan 31, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Who have you PM'd?


Ir is none of your business.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

clickyoursticks said:


> Ir is none of your business.


So you haven't PM'd anyone. Thanks for the head's up. Try very hard not to tell us how or where or when to post. I believe you'll be much happier that way.

" Ir" what language is that?


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Gibbs and Tony. Cracks me up too. :lol: :thumbup:


Quite the Gibb's head slap there!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> To chrisjac, winding road, and knitting in the Rockies: please discontinue the snide, sarcastic remarks! Grow up! What are you, the middle-school "mean girls?" I hope I speak for others when I say that it's totally inappropriate!


Please speak only for yourself. You know what's been happening.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Answer me this....when did you have a change of heart about using vegan yarn? You've stated many times in the past that it's not your yarn of choice, and a waste of time, effort and money to use such. So just curious as to when the change.


I have read Amy's past posts and I think you have misunderstood what she said. By saying, "not my yarn of choice" means that she prefers the natural fiber yarns, but would occasionally use acrylic yarn. It would not be her first choice, but she would use it.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... in the past, she has ranted on about acrylic yarn like a crazy yarn snob - you totally have not read her derogatory comments about people who do.



Evie RM said:


> I have read Amy's past posts and I think you have misunderstood what she said. By saying, "not my yarn of choice" means that she prefers the natural fiber yarns, but would occasionally use acrylic yarn. It would not be her first choice, but she would use it.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

clickyoursticks said:


> Ir is none of your business.


What does this post have to do about improving knitting?


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> I have read Amy's past posts and I think you have misunderstood what she said. By saying, "not my yarn of choice" means that she prefers the natural fiber yarns, but would occasionally use acrylic yarn. It would not be her first choice, but she would use it.


Thats just one post, have you read the ones where she has belittled someones knitting, wait until she does something to you then you will know where we are coming from.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> So you haven't PM'd anyone. Thanks for the head's up. Try very hard not to tell us how or where or when to post. I believe you'll be much happier that way.
> 
> " Ir" what language is that?


What does this post have to do about improving knitting?


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... same as the post that mentioned 'gripping'


Evie RM said:


> What does this post have to do about improving knitting?


 :thumbdown:


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> ... in the past, she has ranted on about acrylic yarn like a crazy yarn snob - you totally have not read her derogatory comments about people who do.
> 
> :thumbdown:


I do not read all the posts every day, so I am sure I have missed posts. The ones that I have read have not been rude.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... and there you have it!!

Why bother to even comment if you haven't done any research? 


Evie RM said:


> I do not read all the posts every day, so I am sure I have missed posts. The ones that I have read have not been rude.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> ... and there you have it!!
> 
> Why bother to even comment if you haven't done any research?
> 
> :thumbdown:


Still has nothing to do with improving knitting skills.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> Still has nothing to do with improving knitting skills.


Okay - here is one ----
Don't take YKW words as gospel truth when it comes to the crafts.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> I do not read all the posts every day, so I am sure I have missed posts. The ones that I have read have not been rude.


I don't read all of the posts every day either, but I am not about to argue with the people who have been critical of AmyKnits. I've seen enough of her posts to know that she can be quite rude and cutting, as well as offering helpful advice at other times. I would stay out of this one, and I hope to never incur her wrath. I find that the majority of people here couldn't be more helpful and kind.


----------



## gillyc (Jul 9, 2012)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> To chrisjac, winding road, and knitting in the Rockies: please discontinue the snide, sarcastic remarks! Grow up! What are you, the middle-school "mean girls?" I hope I speak for others when I say that it's totally inappropriate!


I've been away for a while but the same sad behaviour is still going on. 
Yes, please grow up!!!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... and do you think KP members would have improved their knitting skills when Amyknits jumped on them for using acrylic yarn, for their knitting to be inferior to hers (even her own grandmother's!!!) and for preparing well for their son's wedding???

You really haven't a clue!



Evie RM said:


> Still has nothing to do with improving knitting skills.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... and why should a KP member be belittled because she works in an all-night garage?? Had that anything to do with 'improving knitting skills'?????


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> Still has nothing to do with improving knitting skills.


Evie, do yourself a favour and go to her profile and read up on some of her posts, some of them have been removed by admin as they were so bad with her antics, and when she is loosing the battle she asks admin to remove certain sections of a post. Then you will see why we do what we do, I am sure you will see her in a different light.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

gillyc said:


> I've been away for a while but the same sad behaviour is still going on.
> Yes, please grow up!!!


Only been away from the forum since Dec. 30 = 3 days.
Dec 30, 15 18:36:45 - Jan 2, 16 18:16:32

And here you are planting yourself in the middle again. :roll:
And you have read all 18 pages .... ah .... must have loved it so much and you just could not tear those eyes away.
(Well at least to page 10, where you decided to quote and answer).


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

gillyc said:


> I've been away for a while but the same sad behaviour is still going on.
> Yes, please grow up!!!


Why didnt you stay away longer.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Evie RM said:


> I have read Amy's past posts and I think you have misunderstood what she said. By saying, "not my yarn of choice" means that she prefers the natural fiber yarns, but would occasionally use acrylic yarn. It would not be her first choice, but she would use it.


Depends on which of her posts you read. Sometimes she says she would never use acrylic yarn because it's plastic. Other times she says it's "not my yarn of choice." Still other times she posts about all the things she has made from acrylics. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## gillyc (Jul 9, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> So we need to shut up, stop bullying, not be mean girls, but it's okay for "her highness" Amy to do so? Where's the fairness in that? Youve obviously missed the posts that run for pages where she belittles people for their choices in yarn, their techniques, and tells people if they ate cheaper foods they could afford better yarn. Then the posts making snide remarks about an adorable little hat knit for the premie unit at a hospital. Or the diatribe that went on for 17+ hours aimed solely at Jessica Jean. Then the posts calling a person a dumb cow because all they said was good morning. Yeah, guess you missed those, and guess what, if you go looking for them they won't be found because "her highness" had them deleted, and now denies having ever said such things. But there are still remnants of some of those posts here, so I suggest you read, research and read some more. Then if you think we're horrible "mean girls" mores the pity. I've said it before, and will say it again.. I stand behind everything I've ever posted here, apologized when I've hurt someone, and owned up to my mistakes. To bad Amy can't say the same.


That adorable little had was actually very badly knitted, nowhere like the beautiful work that the knitter usually does. It seemed to have been posted purely to provoke a reaction, which it got.
You have been poking Amy for weeks and weeks. I'm not surprised if she occasionally reacts.
BTW no one complained when Galaxycraft had a complete meltdown on Nov 17 - surprise surprise most of it 'disappeared'. 
Where is Amy's post that vanished? Has it appeared as a screen shot? Otherwise how do we know if it actually existed?


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Artbarn said:


> Depends on which of her posts you read. Sometimes she says she would never use acrylic yarn because it's plastic. Other times she says it's "not my yarn of choice." Still other times she posts about all the things she has made from acrylics. :shock: :shock: :shock:


I guess we have to read her posts with tongue in cheek so to say. I was just seeing comments that had nothing to do with improving knitting which is the original topic of this post, but has degenerated into something else.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

gillyc said:


> I've been away for a while but the same sad behaviour is still going on.
> Yes, please grow up!!!


Nope. Maybe you should try being a kid for awhile. You might even like it. Remember to came here of your own feel will. Love it or leave it.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Evie RM said:


> I guess we have to read her posts with tongue in cheek so to say. I was just seeing comments that had nothing to do with improving knitting which is the original topic of this post, but has degenerated into something else.


Well, you can read them "with tongue in cheek."

But the truth is that the nonsense and lies that she posts aren't helping to improve anyone else's knitting either.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Not taking your bait oh gilly one. You love the drama too. Have a good night.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

gillyc said:


> That adorable little had was actually very badly knitted, nowhere like the beautiful work that the knitter usually does. It seemed to have been posted purely to provoke a reaction, which it got.
> You have been poking Amy for weeks and weeks. I'm not surprised if she occasionally reacts.
> BTW no one complained when Galaxycraft had a complete meltdown on Nov 17 - surprise surprise most of it 'disappeared'.
> Where is Amy's post that vanished? Has it appeared as a screen shot? Otherwise how do we know if it actually existed?


I guess if a tree falls in the woods and no one is there to hear it it didn't make any noise???? It got a reaction from ONE PERSON. And who was that person. Don't be complacent. Look when I joined here she was all over me like flies on shit right out of the gate. You might not know that I don't do shit. And I didn't. For some reason she rarely posts to me and brags that she has several of us on her DNR list, me being one of them. If I could "bottle" the formula I used I'd be rich. Her lack of will power in not responding to us is not our fault. Ever look to see how many members are here. And then look to see how many are posting on this issue. I'd say will power is not the problem with her. BTW it takes nothing to raise her ire.

So tell me this why is it ok for AK to melt and have a reaction under pressure and not others here? My color is not blue BTW.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Not taking your bait oh gilly one. You love the drama too. Have a good night.


I took it hook, line, and sinker.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Artbarn said:


> Well, you can read them "with tongue in cheek."
> 
> But the truth is that the nonsense and lies that she posts aren't helping to improve anyone else's knitting either.


Back to improving knitting. How do you improve your knitting?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> Back to improving knitting. How do you improve your knitting?


By not listening to a word YKW types.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> Back to improving knitting. How do you improve your knitting?


There are a few ways to improve ones knitting, 
1. Listen to EXPERIENCED KNITTERS
2. Listen to EXPERIENCED KNITTERS
3. Listen to EXPERIENCED KNITTERS

How not to improve your knitting.
1. Dont listen to YKW
2. Dont listen to YKW
3. Dont listen to YKW


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> There are a few ways to improve ones knitting,
> 1. Listen to EXPERIENCED KNITTERS
> 2. Listen to EXPERIENCED KNITTERS
> 3. Listen to EXPERIENCED KNITTERS
> ...


Excellent advice. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> Why didnt you stay away longer.


Maryann, you made me laugh out loud! Glad I didn't have a mouthful of Diet Pepsi when I saw this


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> Back to improving knitting. How do you improve your knitting?





Swedenme said:


> I like to knit mostly baby items although I have tried other thing like socks, hats , afghans and a shawl , I can do most stitches and I have just finished two cardigans for charity but looking at them I'm wondering if I should have blocked them . I know roughly how to block an item , But I'm asking for advice please
> Do you block baby items and if so when? After its all sewn up or before ?
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated


Many answers have already been given and OP had responded.
We are, after all on page 19.
You are more than welcome to do a forum search on how to block items and whether to do it before and after seaming.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Not taking your bait oh gilly one. You love the drama too. Have a good night.


A hit and run.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> A hit and run.


Again, this is not on topic.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> Again, this is not on topic.


Again don't tell me how to post.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Again - this is page 19.
Things went in all directions at page 2 or 3.
I would say it isn't important this far into the postings. :?
You are more than welcome to do a forum search on how to block items and whether to do it before and after seaming.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> Again, this is not on topic.


Why dont you change your tune, its getting a bit long in the tooth, neither are you on topic


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... didn't know YKW was a ventriloquist!!



gillyc said:


> That adorable little had was actually very badly knitted, nowhere like the beautiful work that the knitter usually does. It seemed to have been posted purely to provoke a reaction, which it got.
> You have been poking Amy for weeks and weeks. I'm not surprised if she occasionally reacts.
> BTW no one complained when Galaxycraft had a complete meltdown on Nov 17 - surprise surprise most of it 'disappeared'.
> Where is Amy's post that vanished? Has it appeared as a screen shot? Otherwise how do we know if it actually existed?


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Again don't tell me how to post.


You can post however you want, but you are not posting correctly to the topic of the OP's post. Maybe your posts should go elsewhere, like maybe to the attic where they belong.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> Again, this is not on topic.


You are off topic.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> You can post however you want, but you are not posting correctly to the topic of the OP's post. Maybe your posts should go elsewhere, like maybe to the attic where they belong.


Maybe you should keep pigs and make your own butter.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Many answers have already been given and OP had responded.
> We are, after all on page 19.
> You are more than welcome to do a forum search on how to block items and whether to do it before and after seaming.


Now page 20. 
You sent 45 minutes worth of reading and responding to this thread since page 17 -- 9 posts.
And none of those were on topic and answering the OP question.
Oh Yah, because you already had yesterday on page 10.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Now page 20.


See my post on page 1.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-381278-1.html


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... game, set and match??!


WindingRoad said:


> See my post on page 1.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-381278-1.html


 :XD:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I have read Amy's past posts and I think you have misunderstood what she said. By saying, "not my yarn of choice" means that she prefers the natural fiber yarns, but would occasionally use acrylic yarn. It would not be her first choice, but she would use it.


Sorry, but no. She has said that no knitter should ever use plastic (her word) yarn. That everyone has time to hand wash and all they have to do to afford better yarn is make better choices in what they do...like not eating steak (or eating at all). Her rants on the evils of acrylic are myriad.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> ... game, set and match??!
> 
> :XD:


I couldn't help myself. I'm an expert on will power BTW.......


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Brilliant! 


WindingRoad said:


> I couldn't help myself. I'm an expert on will power BTW.......


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> Thats just one post, have you read the ones where she has belittled someones knitting, wait until she does something to you then you will know where we are coming from.


Yep. When you see someone belittling their GRANDMOTHER's knitting, you know she'll only spare someone else as long as they're useful to her.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> Back to improving knitting. How do you improve your knitting?


By definitely not listening to Amy...oops. My bad.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

gillyc said:


> That adorable little had was actually very badly knitted, nowhere like the beautiful work that the knitter usually does. It seemed to have been posted purely to provoke a reaction, which it got.
> You have been poking Amy for weeks and weeks. I'm not surprised if she occasionally reacts.
> BTW no one complained when Galaxycraft had a complete meltdown on Nov 17 - surprise surprise most of it 'disappeared'.
> Where is Amy's post that vanished? Has it appeared as a screen shot? Otherwise how do we know if it actually existed?


With all due respect gillyc, how dare you classify anyone's work as "very badly knitted". I am extremely offended by that comment.

The picture of that hat was posted by in pure, unadulterated meanness with the intention of embarrassing and enraging the lovely lady that started a parade of hats thread.

That act was appalling as is the comment you just posted. You owe CJ an apology.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh wow is The ykw's picture? Naw that thing is prettier.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

gillyc said:


> That adorable little had was actually very badly knitted, nowhere like the beautiful work that the knitter usually does. It seemed to have been posted purely to provoke a reaction, which it got.
> You have been poking Amy for weeks and weeks. I'm not surprised if she occasionally reacts.
> BTW no one complained when Galaxycraft had a complete meltdown on Nov 17 - surprise surprise most of it 'disappeared'.
> Where is Amy's post that vanished? Has it appeared as a screen shot? Otherwise how do we know if it actually existed?


You do owe CJ an apology. After that, why don't you post some of your knitting and let us have a crack at it?


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Maybe you should keep pigs and make your own butter.


Ohhh - you are so funny, but now I am leaving to look at the posts that do stay on topic. Sorry this one degenerated.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> Ohhh - you are so funny, but now I am leaving to look at the posts that do stay on topic. Sorry this one degenerated.


Yay she left. Now for some adult conversation.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> Ohhh - you are so funny, but now I am leaving to look at the posts that do stay on topic. Sorry this one degenerated.


Yes you should be sorry.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I block everything I knit. I agree with Gertrude Stein... blocking improves the look (and most times) feel of our projects. More even stitches and hems that lie flat are two of many benefits of blocking.
> 
> Sweater pieces should be blocked before seaming to make seaming neater and easier.
> 
> ...


Amy, you said :" For acrylics a steam blocking is required." Yes, you can block if you want, but I won't say it is required. I don't block anything, and my work is nice, even.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> Thank you for agreeing, I have a sister who is fighting breast and face cancer right now.


Maryann, I am so sorry to hear about your sister.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So sorry to hear that . I hope she is getting all the help that she needs
> My son has cancer for the second time , this time inoperable


I am so sorry Swedenme!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Beachgirl1000]
I am not the type of person who is looking for fight. But here I have to tell, that you should do some research. These ladies got a lot of grief, this is why they react as they do.


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

Don't forget all her rants about when the baby catches on fire the dreaded plastic yarn melts, as if this is a daily event. One would think if the crib was on fire the fabric of the blanket is the least of your worries. That one always cracked me up.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> By not listening to a word YKW types.


 :thumbup:


----------



## WillNotCook (Mar 31, 2015)

WindingRoad said:


> So does acrylic absorb water or not. I'm confused.


yes, acrylic does absorb water.

But water is not enough to "block" acrylic.

Natural fibers can be blocked by getting them wet, and then pinning them into the desired shape and waiting for them to dry. When they dry, they will be the shape they were pinned into when wet.

If you do this with acrylic, it bounces back to the original shape as soon as it is dry. So - wet blocking just does not work with acrylic.

Acrylic requires *HEAT* to block. But you can't apply the heat directly, you will melt the yarn. So you use steam to block acrylic. You pin it into the shape you want, and then you use a steam iron to apply steam - but careful - don't touch the yarn with the hot iron. Or you can get a fabric steamer, which is a little machine that blows hot steam, and use that to steam the acrylic.

After steaming the acrylic will stay in the shape you pinned it.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Bobglory said:


> With all due respect gillyc, how dare you classify anyone's work as "very badly knitted". I am extremely offended by that comment.
> 
> The picture of that hat was posted by in pure, unadulterated meanness with the intention of embarrassing and enraging the lovely lady that started a parade of hats thread.
> 
> That act was appalling as is the comment you just posted. You owe CJ an apology.


You took the words out of my mouth, Gigi.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you, WillNotCook. That was a very clear explanation.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thanks to all the info I received recently, I am "finishing" my knitting by blocking. Never have before but will from now on. It did improve the finish.


I also; have never blocked......

I also am attempting to improve my knitting....expand my horizons.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No knitting club and I only know one other person who knits and as she is elderly and not very well , I thought to ask here .


I hear you....no other knitters near here either. Wouldn't it be nice to be in a world of "knitters nearby".....


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> ---- Does this mean I will be laughing the rest of the year?


If you guys keep this up I will......(be laughing)


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> Thank you for agreeing, I have a sister who is fighting breast and face cancer right now.


I learned in biology that cancer is run away DNA. They just do not know what triggers it. I thought the GMO food might be the cause....


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> To chrisjac, winding road, and knitting in the Rockies: please discontinue the snide, sarcastic remarks! Grow up! What are you, the middle-school "mean girls?" I hope I speak for others when I say that it's totally inappropriate!


you girls do keep me laughing....


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Free range???? La de da. From one to the other. LOL Be careful the minions are out in force. See my recent retorts.


Am I the only one eating blueberry yogurt???


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> YKW... You Know Who. if you don't we'll have to PM you cuz we is being good and keeping our promises. Well some of us.


OMG....I have sat here for an hour trying to figure out what YKW was....


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> You are so right! But some people just enjoy being mean. I plan to igñore the meanies in the future.
> 
> My edit: And they are just envious of Amy's knitting knowledge and experience.


we are not envious of distorting others patterns; plain ole' ordinary knitting and never;ever;ever doing anything spectacular like others have done.....


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> we are not envious of distorting others patterns; plain ole' ordinary knitting and never;ever;ever doing anything spectacular like others have done.....


Distorting others' patterns and then calling yourself a designer.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Irish knitter said:


> If you guys keep this up I will......(be laughing)


 :thumbup:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Distorting others' patterns and then calling yourself a designer.


Then saying original designer didn't know what they were doing because all of YKW's changes totally screwed up the pattern.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

jbandsma said:


> Distorting others' patterns and then calling yourself a designer.


I distort patterns all the time, not intentionally of course. Am I a designer now?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> I distort patterns all the time, not intentionally of course. Am I a designer now?


Ahhh, but you see there is a big difference between tweaking and designing.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Ahhh, but you see there is a big difference between tweaking and designing.


I tweak patterns all the time...use a sock pattern I like a lot to make mitts to match, etc. That's not designing. The only thing I can and will say I designed is the dragonfly shawl I did for my DIL. And I have one in the works based on a wingspread, celtic owl. But no beads this time.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

How did DIL like your masterpiece??? 


jbandsma said:


> I tweak patterns all the time...use a sock pattern I like a lot to make mitts to match, etc. That's not designing. The only thing I can and will say I designed is the dragonfly shawl I did for my DIL. And I have one in the works based on a wingspread, celtic owl. But no beads this time.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Ahhh, but you see there is a big difference between tweaking and designing.


Well, I guess now I can't get away with calling myself a designer.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> How did DIL like your masterpiece???


Loved it. But, of course, no pictures. Not surprised there...they got married last March. I'm still waiting for pictures.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Loved it. But, of course, no pictures. Not surprised there...they got married last March. I'm still waiting for pictures.


Please don't hold your breath. You know they probably have a "round toit". Mom will get the pictures when we get round toit.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Please don't hold your breath. You know they probably have a "round toit". Mom will get the pictures when we get round toit.


Well, I'm not bugging them right now because they're dealing with flooding and its aftermath in the midwest. But just until they're back in drought conditions. :twisted:


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

gillyc said:


> That adorable little had was actually very badly knitted, nowhere like the beautiful work that the knitter usually does. It seemed to have been posted purely to provoke a reaction, which it got.
> You have been poking Amy for weeks and weeks. I'm not surprised if she occasionally reacts.
> BTW no one complained when Galaxycraft had a complete meltdown on Nov 17 - surprise surprise most of it 'disappeared'.
> Where is Amy's post that vanished? Has it appeared as a screen shot? Otherwise how do we know if it actually existed?


It's a shame you had to resort to a "cheap shot" about that hat. That entire topic was fun and many of us posted our hats...NONE were posted to "provoke" a reaction. It was a little, tiny, preemie hat.

Saying that the hat was "very badly knitted", is really very poor form. I hope you will reconsider such comments in the future.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Saying that the hat was "very badly knitted", is really very poor form. I hope you will reconsider such comments in the future.


Don't hold your breath. Her real first name is Nasty.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Well, I'm not bugging them right now because they're dealing with flooding and its aftermath in the midwest. But just until they're back in drought conditions. :twisted:


Hope they're ok.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Hope they're ok.


So far. My son's house hasn't been affected, but my dil's in another town (which they're trying to sell) is in deep water.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

annacovasa said:


> I am so sorry Swedenme!


Thank you


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I tweak patterns all the time...use a sock pattern I like a lot to make mitts to match, etc. That's not designing. The only thing I can and will say I designed is the dragonfly shawl I did for my DIL. And I have one in the works based on a wingspread, celtic owl. But no beads this time.


I agree tweaking is not designing. Changing someone else's pattern is not designing.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> So far. My son's house hasn't been affected, but my dil's in another town (which they're trying to sell) is in deep water.


Sorry to hear that news.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I agree tweaking is not designing. Changing someone else's pattern is not designing.


Even copyright no longer recognizes tweaks. It used to read "substantial change" from the original. Now it reads that it has to be totally different.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> So far. My son's house hasn't been affected, but my dil's in another town (which they're trying to sell) is in deep water.


I'm so sorry. Hope things improve for them.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> I'm so sorry. Hope things improve for them.


Well, it isn't like they don't have a place to live. The insurance on the other house might pay off a good bit on cleaning it up. They may lose some on the sale but my son has all the appliances they need...they won't lose anything there. They consider themselves very lucky.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

WillNotCook said:


> yes, acrylic does absorb water.
> 
> But water is not enough to "block" acrylic.
> 
> ...


Thanks. You missed the gist of the question altogether. That's ok. BTW I don't use acrylic, I don't care if others do and if I did I wouldn't waste my time blocking it. I make hand made items. If I wanted them to look store bought I'd go to the store.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

lainey_h said:


> Just as an aside here, a high capacity top loader also never gets unbalanced. It doesn't have the center pole. My new machine is so deep that I have to get on my tip toes to reach the bottom.
> 
> Wanted to point this out, in case there's any interest in this subject...


I purchased a high capacity top loader without the center pole. It kept getting unbalanced. I called customer service and the technician would come out and "fix" it. Then a few loads later, it would be unbalanced again. After about four times of having them out to fix the problem that they never really fixed, they took it back and traded it for a front loader. I have no problems with the front loader and I really like it. It gets my laundry really clean and uses less water than the top loader.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> I purchased a high capacity top loader without the center pole. It kept getting unbalanced. I called customer service and the technician would come out and "fix" it. Then a few loads later, it would be unbalanced again. After about four times of having them out to fix the problem that they never really fixed, they took it back and traded it for a front loader. I have no problems with the front loader and I really like it. It gets my laundry really clean and uses less water than the top loader.


That's so interesting! Thanks for that information. We haven't had a single issue with this washer, and I couldn't be happier. But they're just machines, and things happen to them. I'm sorry you had those problems!


----------



## sylviae (Dec 8, 2013)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> To chrisjac, winding road, and knitting in the Rockies: please discontinue the snide, sarcastic remarks! Grow up! What are you, the middle-school "mean girls?" I hope I speak for others when I say that it's totally inappropriate!


Thank you, Beachgirl. I'm fed up with this too. (My first post. Hope it works)


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

sylviae said:


> Thank you, Beachgirl. I'm fed up with this too. (My first post. Hope it works)


Beware. Winding Road read a post I made on a different topic and made a rude comment to my post there. When one KP member follows someone from post to post to make rude comments, isn't that called trolling? I don't know what her problem is, but I am just going to totally ignore her in the future. Good luck. I hope she doesn't do the same to you.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> Beware. Winding Road read a post I made on a different topic and made a rude comment to my post there. When one KP member follows someone from post to post to make rude comments, isn't that called trolling? I don't know what her problem is, but I am just going to totally ignore her in the future. Good luck. I hope she doesn't do the same to you.


There's much more to this story than is apparent in this thread. I would drop it.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

lainey_h said:


> There's much more to this story than is apparent in this thread. I would drop it.


I have. I posted that I put people who make rude comments on my ignore list and will be ignoring her in the future.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

lainey_h said:


> There's much more to this story than is apparent in this thread. I would drop it.


There is. She told me to stick to the topic. I looked at a topic I was interested in and commented that she didn't stick to the topic. She didn't like it. So I guess it's ok for her to be rude and tell people what to do but it isn't ok for that person to tell her what to do? Double standard.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> I have. I posted that I put people who make rude comments on my ignore list and will be ignoring her in the future.


I won't miss you. But I will keep this post for future reference.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> Beware. Winding Road read a post I made on a different topic and made a rude comment to my post there. When one KP member follows someone from post to post to make rude comments, isn't that called trolling? I don't know what her problem is, but I am just going to totally ignore her in the future. Good luck. I hope she doesn't do the same to you.


If that is the case, then why do you keep coming in here reading the post and making your nasty remark. Maybe you need to give it a rest.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Buttons said:


> If that is the case, then why do you keep coming in here reading the post and making your nasty remark. Maybe you need to give it a rest.


Just warning people. I have made no nasty remarks at all. Just stating the facts. Apparently Winding Road is a troll or why else would she follow me to a different post and make her nasty remarks on my post there? I came back here to see what could possibly be considered a nasty remark made by me as I definitely could not remember making one. I did not. So, just a warning to others to beware. I will now unwatch this post and will ignore her nasty comments.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> Just warning people. I have made no nasty remarks at all. Just stating the facts. Apparently Winding Road is a troll or why else would she follow me to a different post and make her nasty remarks on my post there? I came back here to see what could possible be considered a nasty remark as I definitely could not remember making one. I did not. So, just a warning to others to beware. I will now unwatch this post and will ignore her nasty comments.


You did make a nasty comment to me. You told me to stay on topic. That's not your job here. BTW you're not even preaching to the choir here. LOL


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> Just warning people. I have made no nasty remarks at all. Just stating the facts. Apparently Winding Road is a troll or why else would she follow me to a different post and make her nasty remarks on my post there? I came back here to see what could possibly be considered a nasty remark made by me as I definitely could not remember making one. I did not. So, just a warning to others to beware. I will now unwatch this post and will ignore her nasty comments.


Where is the icon of someone beating a dead horse.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Here ...


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Love it Gigi


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> Here ...


Thank you.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Beware, yourself!

Double standards - why do you think you can say what you want but others can't?



Evie RM said:


> Just warning people. I have made no nasty remarks at all. Just stating the facts. Apparently Winding Road is a troll or why else would she follow me to a different post and make her nasty remarks on my post there? I came back here to see what could possibly be considered a nasty remark made by me as I definitely could not remember making one. I did not. So, just a warning to others to beware. I will now unwatch this post and will ignore her nasty comments.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

If you're "fed up with this, too" then don't read what you don't like. Skip over it and take what you want/need from any post.

If you don't know the history of something, then don't judge by reading one or two comments.



sylviae said:


> Thank you, Beachgirl. I'm fed up with this too. (My first post. Hope it works)


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Here ...


Love it, and the new (to me) avatar!


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Block, block, block. It will make your knitting look so much nicer. I agree with Amy. I block all pieces and parts to the pattern's sizing requirements. Added bonus--it makes the parts easier to put together. When sewn together, I also usually reblock--even if it is just a light spritz to get the seams flattened out and straight. Don't do socks so can't speak to that--probably depends on the yarn and design. I have made a couple baby sweaters in acrylic and I hand washed and layed them out and patted them into shape. I think even the acrylic benefited from this. The stitches looked nicer.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

barbdpayne said:


> Block, block, block. It will make your knitting look so much nicer. I agree with Amy. I block all pieces and parts to the pattern's sizing requirements. Added bonus--it makes the parts easier to put together. When sewn together, I also usually reblock--even if it is just a light spritz to get the seams flattened out and straight. Don't do socks so can't speak to that--probably depends on the yarn and design. I have made a couple baby sweaters in acrylic and I hand washed and layed them out and patted them into shape. I think even the acrylic benefited from this. The stitches looked nicer.


I have also done that with acrylic baby sweaters and, if nothing else, I feel better gifting a clean sweater. I do think it looked nicer too, but that may be a matter of opinion.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

gillyc said:


> That adorable little had was actually very badly knitted, nowhere like the beautiful work that the knitter usually does. It seemed to have been posted purely to provoke a reaction, which it got.
> You have been poking Amy for weeks and weeks. I'm not surprised if she occasionally reacts.
> BTW no one complained when Galaxycraft had a complete meltdown on Nov 17 - surprise surprise most of it 'disappeared'.
> Where is Amy's post that vanished? Has it appeared as a screen shot? Otherwise how do we know if it actually existed?


Thanks a lot, badly knitted, you try doing a 4 1/2 " hat in a hospital waiting room for a preemie fighting for his life.


----------

